# Sticky  Your ice fishing invention/improvements



## WALLEYE MIKE

List here along with pic's if you have them.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Ok I'll go first. I'll post pic's when i find them.

I have a Shappell Dx 4000 and Dx 3000 both I cut out the floor (2' x2') for a spearing hole. The cut piece of platic floor is screwed to a piece of 1/4 plywood bigger than the plastic piece. So when replaced in its normal spot its just as it was originally. Also put the carpet right on top the plywood.


----------



## ih772

Here's what I came up with.... How to keep from burning a hole in your fishtrap on windy days.
Use the link below to view more pics. and instructions.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120435


----------



## JJ Mac

I have shappells that I use for shanties. I have towed them behind my quad with a jet sled and other types of trailers and always had problems. Tipping over, too much to carrry in the truck, getting covered with snow on the trip out, going over pressure cracks, etc. So last year I made this rear rack for my quad with two 2x4's and u bolts. It works fantastic. I have carried two shappell's with the greatest of ease. Just stap it to the rack and off you go. One the other side of the 2x4's I inserted two utility hooks that carry my power auger. I can now carry a ton of stuff right on the quad and no more dragging anything. I was initially concerned about the exhaust, but have had no problems. The pic here is deceiving, there is actually about a 20 inch clearance from the ground.


----------



## MiketheElder

In my gallery are three photos of my couple of year old Fish Trap Pro.

I took some plastic rain gutter and cut it to length across the front of my sled. Attached it through the bolt holes using the same bolts and bigger washers. On one end I fashioned some pvc to make a rod holder. It actually works best as a stand to hold my rod if I'm retying a jig. 

I also took out the seat assembly. The older Pro had a tubular and flat aluminum assembly that weighs more than I want to pull around by hand. Bought some blue house insulation and cut it to fit the bottom. A little fillet work is necessary. Cut out a hole for my bucket to fit in. Bought a portable seat cushion at Bass Pro that has straps to create a backrest. It (cushion) weighs ounces.


----------



## JJ Mac

Living in somewhat of a remote area, I do not have easy access to baitshops. In years past, many times you get there and..."sorry, we're out of blues, or we're out of suckers." Never again, and no more waiting for the baitshop to open. I set up this cooler with an aerator, filter, and heater, from extra fishtank stuff I had laying around. I keep the tank in the garage and set the heater on the lowest setting, just enough to keep the water from freezing. When I head out to fish, the minnows are already acclimated to cold water and do extremely well. This year I plan on keeping a variety of blues, grays, suckers, and goldens. That way I always have what I need. For 3 day or more road trips fishing, I just take the whole cooler with me.

Every two days I do a 1/3 water change. Set a bucket of water out the night before, and viola, declorinated water at the same temperature. I've had these minnows here for about a month now.


----------



## JIM PAYNE

Five years ago i invented a system to charge all your batteries for ice fishing from you truck. Maybe you have seen them. We are now producing numerous sytems world wide for all battery types. I have three ice house builders in MN that sell them as a factory option.


----------



## Burksee

Here's my "invention" - Its a combo rod and minnow bucket holder. I used two five gallon buckets. To make a long story short; I cut the bottom out of one bucket, glued some 1" ID plastic/electrical conduit to the inside to hold the rods. I also drilled a couple of small holes and zip tied the handle "up" on that portion. The minnow bucket is a Frabil, it fits inside the bottom bucket, the top bucket fits inside the bottom one. The rod holder can be lifted off and set on the ice. Although it works great behing a hand pulled sled it has ridden in my sled behind a snowmobile across Houghton Lake, haven't lost a rod yet!

Been thinkin about making up a few for a friend that frequents craft shows and flea markets.......


































BTW - The "Big Dog" rods I got from Jammin Jigs wont fit, gotta get some large diameter PVC for those hog handles! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## sfw1960

I haven't used one of those "squeaky" Schooley poles in EONS!!!
:lol:

I have trouble squeezin' 4 walleYe stiX into a bucket with reels on 'em!
:yikes:


----------



## UnkaD

Not my Idea but thought I would share from another site..


----------



## ggoblue

i mounted an 'otter skin' right on the back of my trailer... we sit on the trailer...we have true flip and go mobility...i made the skis out of pvc plastic....she just glides over the snow...even with 2 guys sitting on the trailer it only leaves a 3/4 inch imprint on powder...i park the quad across the trailer in front of the fishouse when we hit the road...the top pic is fairhaven the next pic is simcoe.


----------



## Crawfish

Burksee, what kind of glue did you use to attach the PVC pipe to the 5-gal pail?

Thanks.


----------



## Burksee

Crawfish said:


> Burksee, what kind of glue did you use to attach the PVC pipe to the 5-gal pail?
> 
> Thanks.


Used the ol' hot glue gun! Using the clear, flexable stuff. I scuffed the bucket and PVC with sand paper first, cleaned both areas with carb cleaner and started with a single bead down the center of the PVC abd stuck it to the bucket. Once that set up I hit both sides of th PVC with a bead of hot glue. Seems to be holding fine! 

**Note:* The hot glue does not hold well if the plastic is cold. First try I had some "issues" with the PVC sticking to the bucket. I had to take all the stuff in the house and warm it up before assembly, all worked well after that!


----------



## Crawfish

I thought it looked like hot glue, but didn't think hot glue would hold very well. I'll try it out. Thanks!


----------



## deepwoods

The things I have done to my Shappell are.

#1. I cut about 1/4" inch of off the top spread bar. This made a world of difference in setting it up in the cold and eased the strain on the zippers. Just don't cut off to much.

#2. Replaced all of the zipper pull tabs with old keychain rings. Much easier to grab with gloves on.


----------



## Michigan Mike

deepwoods said:


> The things I have done to my Shappell are.
> 
> #1. I cut about 1/4" inch of off the top spread bar. This made a world of difference in setting it up in the cold and eased the strain on the zippers. Just don't cut off to much.
> 
> #2. Replaced all of the zipper pull tabs with old keychain rings. Much easier to grab with gloves on.


I like both of those, and will probably do both. Thanks..

I don't know if I'm the only one who had this problem or not
but my zipper when it got wet would freeze stuck and
be hard to open and close.
Anyways at the beginning of each season, I set up my
shappel in the basement, and coat the inside and outside of
the zipper(especially the cloth outer edge) heavily with vaseline
and let it soak in overnight.
Next day I wipe off excess and am freeze free
for the season.

Mike


----------



## slowpoke

JJ Mac said:


> Living in somewhat of a remote area, I do not have easy access to baitshops. In years past, many times you get there and..."sorry, we're out of blues, or we're out of suckers." Never again, and no more waiting for the baitshop to open. I set up this cooler with an aerator, filter, and heater, from extra fishtank stuff I had laying around. I keep the tank in the garage and set the heater on the lowest setting, just enough to keep the water from freezing. When I head out to fish, the minnows are already acclimated to cold water and do extremely well. This year I plan on keeping a variety of blues, grays, suckers, and goldens. That way I always have what I need. For 3 day or more road trips fishing, I just take the whole cooler with me.
> 
> Every two days I do a 1/3 water change. Set a bucket of water out the night before, and viola, declorinated water at the same temperature. I've had these minnows here for about a month now.


Do you use City water?


----------



## JJ Mac

Actually no, I have a well, so chlorination is not an issue for me. As far as city water goes, you could either add some dechlorinating chemical from the pet shop, or let the water sit out 12-16 hours after it comes out of the faucet.


----------



## limige

JJ Mac said:


> Living in somewhat of a remote area, I do not have easy access to baitshops. In years past, many times you get there and..."sorry, we're out of blues, or we're out of suckers." Never again, and no more waiting for the baitshop to open. I set up this cooler with an aerator, filter, and heater, from extra fishtank stuff I had laying around. I keep the tank in the garage and set the heater on the lowest setting, just enough to keep the water from freezing. When I head out to fish, the minnows are already acclimated to cold water and do extremely well. This year I plan on keeping a variety of blues, grays, suckers, and goldens. That way I always have what I need. For 3 day or more road trips fishing, I just take the whole cooler with me.
> 
> Every two days I do a 1/3 water change. Set a bucket of water out the night before, and viola, declorinated water at the same temperature. I've had these minnows here for about a month now.


 
i pretty much do the same, toss some snow in to keep temp down and leave them on the floor in the basement. i don't use a heater though, as long as it doesn't freeze solid your good, you don't want the water to be 50-60 or when you put them into the 32 degree lake they will die quick.

more water volume helps because minnows like all fish excreat waste that turns to ammonia, the more water you have the better it'll be, if you do it all winter long you can use a sponge filter. but if you can your water you can get away without one.


what do you feed your minnows???


----------



## funebonz880

After having my shanty blow away on a few occasions in light-moderate wind, i was thinking about taking an 8 or 10 inch piece of 1" of PVC pipe. Drilling a hole in the middle all the way through, and putting a piece of rope through the hole and tie a know on the other side so it won't pull back through. And then tying the other end to the shanty. Once you do that, take your auger and drill a hole, then put the PVC down in the hole, and viola...home made ice anchor. The only problem with this would be having to stick your hand in the ice.


----------



## Crawfish

There was a tip on that same idea awhile back, but using steel conduit instead of PVC. Then it might have enough weight to sink below the ice so you don't need to get your hand wet.


----------



## Burksee

Crawfish said:


> I thought it looked like hot glue, but didn't think hot glue would hold very well. I'll try it out. Thanks!


Make sure and get the glue sticks that stay ply-able when cold/solid state. It took me a try or two, or three to get it right. Scuffing, cleaning with alcohol/carb cleaner and being at room temp seems to be the right mix. The next one do I'm going to drill 1/4 holes in the PVC pipe on the side that gets glued so the glue has something else to stick to. That and I might try some silicone (RTV) for beading on the side beads.


----------



## Burksee

Crawfish said:


> There was a tip on that same idea awhile back, but using steel conduit instead of PVC. Then it might have enough weight to sink below the ice so you don't need to get your hand wet.


And here it is.... With pictures! :lol: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117680&highlight=shanty+anchor

Thanks to JPollman


----------



## PoleHolder

Burksee said:


> Make sure and get the glue sticks that stay ply-able when cold/solid state. It took me a try or two, or three to get it right. Scuffing, cleaning with alcohol/carb cleaner and being at room temp seems to be the right mix. The next one do I'm going to drill 1/4 holes in the PVC pipe on the side that gets glued so the glue has something else to stick to. That and I might try some silicone (RTV) for beading on the side beads.


I have some pvc pipe rod holders on my bucket also. I just used stainless screws and nylon insert locknuts and a washer inside the bucket. This allows you to tighten the holder with enough tension to hold it in place, yet allows the holder to swivel and be used as a dead stick holder as well.


----------



## tubejig

I have one of the fish trap pros that was built with the hard plastic seat and no swivel. Today I added a swivel and nice comfy boat seat I had out in the shed. Took all of ten minutes to ad these gems so I hope it helps to keep the bum from getting sore.


----------



## BDR

I added two otter rod holders to my fishtrap yukon. Centerd them, two foot apart. They're mounted right to the sled, flush with the top.( The center counsole, still can move freely)

This one Im stealing from Ed Stringer. Im adding cross country skis to the bottom of my sled. Im counter sinking 6 screws per ski, through the sled into a 2x2". Then Im taking a 1/4" plywood carpeting it, and screwing it down to the 2x2's. This way Ill have protection for my sled, and a nice flat nonslip floor in the shanty sled.Brian


----------



## ggoblue

if you can get a 5/16 or so eyebolt with a long shank...4" or so...like out of a turnbuckle...or weld a long shanked bolt to an eyebolt...you can drill a 5/16 hole with a cordless drill/screwdriver and drill it at an angle away from your shack...and drop that eyebolt in there and the wind can't pull it out...clip your pull rope to it...i've got a cheap cordless i keep charged up just for the shanty and throw it in there when ever i go with the 5/16 drill always in it...


----------



## Steve

Got the Shappell DX3000 a little more organized and created some extra room in it. Bought an extra pole from Shappell to hang the Vex and TV from for great viewing in front of me. It's high enough not to be bothered by the heater.











Also got my shelfing system/ coat rack installed on this shanty as well. With all the organization you can fit 2 easily and 3 in a pinch in this shanty.


----------



## frznFinn

Steve,
How did you attach the shelf?


----------



## Steve

The shelf attaches via 2 PVC plastic tee's which are held in place by electrical conduit connectors which are screwed to the upright beams of the S3000. You have to carefully undo the upright poles from the floor and then hold the bungee in place with a wire or string while you pass the parts up the pole. 

Plastic PVC is then cut and glued into the tees and the shelf basically sits on top of the PVC. The shelf holders permanently stay in the shanty and fold up with the rest of it. The shelf comes out when you take the shanty down. It sure is a nice place to put bait, jigs, radios, food, gloves, hat, etc.


----------



## TrailFndr

Been working on the New Trap Pro. Added a 2" layer of foam to the bottom of it to organize the things I take with me so that nothing slides around.










Also took a set of vertical Rod Savers and after a slight modification, (cut to length, and shorten the strap) I have 4 rods out of the way and not sliding around. This was mounted to the front edge under the seat area. If you do this one, be aware, the rod savers are designed to be set Offset from each other, so line up the slots so that they are offset before cutting them.










I am still not quite finished, found that I need a few more modifications, including the Otter rod holders that I ordered yesterday. They will be mounted to the steel plate on either side that support the poles.

I am also going to redo the floor foam, as I only had a smaller piece, and will be getting a larger one in the next couple weeks. This was a quicky mod, and definatly needs a little more thought as to location of things. It'll work for now, but when I have more time, changes will be made.


----------



## skulldugary

Funebonz....If you drill the hole for your rope a couple of inches off center in the conduit it will allow the ice anchor to tip down to be pulled back up through the hole.I use a piece of one inch aluminum tubing 20" long with a lenght of rope 5' long.


----------



## frznFinn

Steve, Thanks that is a sweet idea there!


----------



## MiketheElder

Buy a sheet of that blue housing insulation. It doesn't crumble as much as the white stuff.


----------



## familyinmi

I was bored the other night and I love to make things and create things with my hands so i went all around my house and gathered up a ruler, a spring, a sewing spool (which i wrapped fishing line around), a tooth pick, a rubber band, a mechanical pencil (which i took apart and only use the center of it), a normal #2 pencil, two screws (use to hold it to the ice), a perch jig, some good old fashion ducktape. It is the best tip-up i have ever made, it is also the only tip-up i have ever made lol

I still have not figured out how to post pics but when i do ill post the pics


----------



## Michigan Mike

For the last 10 years I have added a light but loud bell
to my tipups attached with a wire tie near the flag.
Comes in handy on a cold day when we're sitting in 
the shanty jiggin and don't want to constantly keep checking on them.
I can usually hear it as long as it is within 25 yards even when
it's windy.
Total cost...50 cents 

Mike


----------



## frznFinn

Here's the sled my dad just built for the shappell. I have more in my gallery...How do you guys post more than one pic in a post? Anyways I think he did a great job considering his carpentry skills or lack of...:lol: 







[/IMG]


----------



## perchjerker

nice ideas trailfinder. I have a set of rod savers Im not using so will use your idea. One question, I see you have it on the front of the tub. is it easy to get to the rods with the seat installed?

thanks


----------



## bigbob

here is a trick my dad told me about .spud a big hole and put broken egg shells , or white navy beans down in the hole the light will reflect off the white and you will see the fish better .or maybe he is seeing if i would do it for a good laugf on me :lol:


----------



## MiketheElder

I save eggshells every winter. No need for them this year though.


----------



## mifisher

I saw that and looking forward to seeing more pictures of it! (hint, hint) 

However, JJ's rack puts the shanty almost vertically....I was hoping to set it horizontally.


----------



## William H Bonney

Cabelas has these for 50 bucks right now.


----------



## fish-on

besides useing these for scent while trolling i've been packing it full of smashed minnows and sending it down in the middle of my spread while fishing for specks.puts out one hell of a scent cloud.


----------



## Ausable Junkie

fishonbb,


Not a bad idea. Cost would prolly be an ussue with that one. I know, 
you cant put a cost on a human life, but few are expecting to use it 
and might not want to shell the money out. 

I have kicked some ideas around for a "lone" rescue device for icefishermen.
I think a cheap and simple device wouldnt be that hard to come up with.
Lots of people would gladly pay for an easily transportable and highly successful way to get out of a hole in the ice. 

I'm surprised in this day and age, that nobody has something on the market. Those spikes on a string are better than nuttin' but i sure as
hell wouldn't depend on those to get me out.


----------



## MiketheElder

No pictures of this one. I can't believe nobody ever thought of this before me. Somebody must have.

You know those big plastic clamps you can buy at The Dollar Store, Lowes, Depot, etc.? Black ones, different sizes. How about a deadstick holder that clamps onto a bucket? 

Cut a notch in each arm where the little hole is. Big notch, little notch, I don't know. That's up to you. There's a lot of carpenters on this site. You'll figure it out. The back notch needs to be offset to allow for the rod handle and reel foot. Maybe both notches should be offset from each other.

Post some pictures, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## snowman11

Takes up no more space than a pack of cigarettes as far as I can tell.

Cost is only $600 + any registration fees with NOAA.

http://www.wmjmarine.com/c16077.html










Must be manually activated. Gives SAR GPS coordinates within 100 meters.


----------



## Scale ' em '

Zipping or unzipping shanty doors or windows or even your snowmobile suit legs can be a pain in cold or extreme conditions . To make this chore much easier attach metal " O " rings [ technically called split rings ] in the end holes at the end of the zipper tab . Now you can more easily move the zipper , most of the time without removing your gloves . Choose a ring size that suits your needs .


----------



## roc65

ih772 said:


> Talk to a patent attorney.


 

Try typing in Library of Congress in your url. Use the search feature when you get there. This is where you want to start.


----------



## Fishfoote

ttt


----------



## bcameron92

i love the bucket with pvc pole holders idea. Once i find my hot glue gun, and make out to the local hardware store im definitely making one for this season.


----------



## Michigander1

Why ? Who wants to know ? :16suspect Think i have a :idea:. Mich


----------



## MIfishinGuy

I think this is a pretty common problem with lots of solutions, just looking for a good one, as i have seen many different versions with varying degrees of sucess.

So im getting a used portable two man without the roof center horizontal pole that stops it from folding in. my buddy had the same problem with his, so he got one of those extendable curtain rods, extended it out to the right length and drilled a hole thru both sections, and put a screw in the hole when in use to hold it from collapsing back in. this was very lightweight, collapsed to fit in the shanty when on the move, but it just always seemed kind of flimsy, especially when the wind kicked up.

i have something i think will work, but ill have to check it for fit once i pick up this shanty.

just wondering if anyone else has fabricated anything like this.


----------



## jaybe

Wow! Lots of great ideas on here - Thanks!
I just got a Fish Trap Pro and after my first trip out was wondering how to keep the top from dragging on the ice during transit. It seems like it hangs down pretty far when collapsed.
Does anyone have a good idea for this?


----------



## FishinJoe

Get the cover for it. That way it will keep all the snow and ice out too.


----------



## UnkaD

The first is a storeage box and seat w/swivel combo..I routered out grooves in the wood to sit on the rim of the box.. It also makes a good table with the flaps closed...








This is my rod holder...it comes apart for easy transportation..








C'MON I know there's other Ideas keep em comin'


----------



## djvan

*Here is my try at some "ice wheels" for my Honda. I used these one winter and got a lot of looks. They did work pretty good. I went places that my Dad's similar Honda with chains could not. They worked especially well in slush. This year I went to a 4x4. We may run these on my dad's machine if they will fit.*

*DougV>*


----------



## snowman11

Nice RIMMZZZZ

Did you make those, or purchase them??


----------



## djvan

I made them out of some old mountain bike wheels (24" up front 26" in the back), some scrap plate steel and 1" square tubing.

DougV>


----------



## jbird68

I like the box with the swivel set on it. I mounted a similar seat to the top of my bucket last year. But it made the seat too tall and my head would hit the top of my flip-over. So Now I am back to sitting on a bucket in my shanty. The box would be nice to but your gear in and be under your seat. That reduces the floor space taken up by a tackle bag. I am guessing the box is shorter than a bucket. Are there any shelves in the box or is it just open?


----------



## UnkaD

jbird68::: The box is open and can hold alot of stuff.. For pulling out,, The open side is where I put my Focus 5 heater








and under the seat I put extra Propane,single burner stove and stuff(when we cook)anchor rope,throw rope,thermos,snacks,beverages of choice... When in the shanty it holds everything inside the shanty plus gloves and stuff you don't want on the floor,, the heater comes out and I put my tackle in the open side for easy access..The height of the seat is 16" I'm 6'1" and I like the height,,, not too far to reach the floor..


----------



## Fishfoote

I Spent The Summer Building A Prototype Of An Atv Mounted Hunting/fishing Shack - I Like Flip Style Shacks, But Its Tough To Get Them In The Truck With The Atv In There. I'm Now Looking For A Company To Manufacture The Rig - If Any Body Here Has Any Contacts With Someone In The Plastic Injection Or Thermal Form Industry Please Let Me Know. There Are Pictures In My Gallery Of "hunting Mode" I Plan To Have It On Hubbard Lake This Weekend For "fishing Mode" Trials. I don't have any luck getting pictures into threads..


----------



## SKUNK

Sweet shack fishfoote. good luck!


----------



## kyle1247

I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned already or not, but...

I don't know about you, but I get sick of drilling holes, only to find out that once I drop my flasher down the hole, there's no fish..

I carry a 20 oz. pop bottle with me that's filled with salt water. Simply clear away snow/slush, pour a small amount of the solution on the ice, and set your transducer directly on the ice. It's simple and saves you tons of time. 

This tip works about 80% of the time. I have run into situations where I couldn't get an accurate read because the ice is too thick, or opaque, other than that, saves a ton of time.

Try it out...see for yourself


----------



## GFHFG

has anyone made their own


----------



## Hart

kyle1247 said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned already or not, but...
> 
> I don't know about you, but I get sick of drilling holes, only to find out that once I drop my flasher down the hole, there's no fish..
> 
> I carry a 20 oz. pop bottle with me that's filled with salt water. Simply clear away snow/slush, pour a small amount of the solution on the ice, and set your transducer directly on the ice. It's simple and saves you tons of time.
> 
> This tip works about 80% of the time. I have run into situations where I couldn't get an accurate read because the ice is too thick, or opaque, other than that, saves a ton of time.
> 
> Try it out...see for yourself


I don't think you need salt water, do you? I carry a bottle of water for the same reason, but it's just straight water - no salt. Seems to work okay.


----------



## rdubu

Hart said:


> I don't think you need salt water, do you? I carry a bottle of water for the same reason, but it's just straight water - no salt. Seems to work okay.


salt helps keep it from freezing when not in use!


----------



## ih772

I made a smelt light out of a LED reverse tail light for semi's. I wanted something that was really bright but didn't draw a lot of current so I could use the 7 amp hour batteries. It only draws 180mA and 7 amp hour battery will run it for 38 hours. 

In a test so far I'm up too 20 hours on a single charge with a long way to go before need to recharge. It floats without any assistance. I just put it facing down in the hole and connect it to the battery. I've also used it a couple times connecting it to the battery on my M68C and running both off the same battery for 5 hours at the same time without any ill effects.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=TRUCK


----------



## djvan

Here are some pics of some skis I made for my spearing shack last year. I picked up some slide in camper jacks at a yard sale, welded up some angle iron, bolted to the side of my shanty and added some pipe skis to the bottom. Presto... one man, no lifting, shanty skis that work great. It froze down once last year and the jacks popped it loose no problem. It can be Jacked up 24" (i wouldn't tow it at that height though).










DougV>


----------



## djvan

Here are picture links to the above post. (I couldn't see how to edit the post a second time)

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2650886640104319106mMrMjP

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2128816970104319106JEdJKo

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2032182390104319106BcpaUS

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2395095420104319106mNRror

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2192271220104319106RYrqsY

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2906265150104319106yqztXa


----------



## Buddwiser

This is not an improvement but an additon to any safety equipment you may or may not carry while on the ice. When a sudden storm catches you on the ice and visibility becomes poor or if you do a lot of night fishing, these things may fill a need sometime and they take up very little room and are in no way heavy. If you have any of those hand held safety flares required by the Coast Guard for larger boats and they have expired date wise, check out the condition of them. They are probably still very useful if they haven't deteriated. With proper care, they will last a long time. I put 3 of mine into a Pringles potatoe chip container and wrapped the end up with a plastic sandwich baggie, and will place them into a cutout of the foam I'm going to add to the floor of my Clam flip-top. They can be seen for a long way and most people will recognize them as a distress signal.


----------



## jimbo

here a couple of simple ones that everyone should know
#1) if you're using spring bobbers & the wind picks up too much, clip on a "strike indicators" with a slot & rubber tube in it (used in fly fishing) . it converts over in about 2 seconds.
#2) small candy boxes , like "ice breaker breath mints" work great for bait boxes or tackle


----------



## UNCLE AL

Scale ' em ' said:


> Zipping or unzipping shanty doors or windows or even your snowmobile suit legs can be a pain in cold or extreme conditions . To make this chore much easier attach metal " O " rings [ technically called split rings ] in the end holes at the end of the zipper tab . Now you can more easily move the zipper , most of the time without removing your gloves . Choose a ring size that suits your needs .


Someone in another post stated that he uses key ring fobs that can be had "free". You probably have some in your junk drawer at home.


----------



## Jangus

So. I keep reading about cutting 1/4" off the top bar of my Shappell DX3000 which will reduce strain on the zippers. And I don't understand which bar they are talking about? The bar the is loose, or the bar that is fixed? Also, won't this make the sides sag more?


----------



## rocknreel2

I made some nice modifications to my bucket last year to get the rods out of my bucket that usually holds the vex. Just used PVC and drilled it to the outside of my buckets and now holds my 4 rods on the outside of my bucket. No harm to my reels banging into things as they are pretty cheap..

however the problem is constantly lifting the vex in and out of a bucket with a few fish, a bit of beer, my bait, etc over and over while I hole hop...gets disorganized quickly.

isnt there any vex modifications out there where the vex is hidden/integrated into a bucket or some other mechanism for easy storage/portability?

I was thinking of maybe a hidden battery and probe holder on the bottom third, with the screen on some sort of swivel or slide base that allows the screen to fold back in the bucket for travel.

any good vex inventions out there?


----------



## naterade

On my Fish Trap, the push buttons that lock and release the poles constantly get stuck inside the tubing. They are wedge springs that when pushed too far don't pop back out as they should.

I've found the perfect tool for easily fishing them back into position is a cork screw. I never go on the ice without a cork screw.


----------



## newaygogeorge

UNCLE AL said:


> Someone in another post stated that he uses key ring fobs that can be had "free". You probably have some in your junk drawer at home.


 the ring idea (thanks) was excellent for me and my frabil. The tent secures to the floor by the use of push clips that get hooked in 14 small holes around the floor. When the wind chill is screamming late at night exposing my hands to grab these small clips then pushing in to snake through the hole 14 times can be a unwanted chore and a frost bite risk. I bought 1-1/4 dia key rings 3 for 25cts. placed them in all 14 holes now clipping on is so much faster and easier. thanks again for the idea


----------



## Michigander84

*Take the flint and wheel of a Bic lighter off very carefully! **The spring **WILL fly out! (I know from personal experience.) **Discard the wheel, flint and save the spring. **Take the spring and paint one of the ends of the spring with a bold color to make it more visible when you do get strikes or nibbles. Take the last eyelet off a rod and using the spring in place of it, securing with shrink rap. You can also leave the last eye on and rig it up according to how your rod it made and once again secure it on the rod with shrink rap. If anyone makes any improvements to this idea please share! 
Thanks.*


----------



## chuckwagon157

I read this thread, stole all of the ideas I could, and came up with this......


















Velcro is holding the top of the tip-ups and the gaff



























I used PVC caps with magnets set into the bottom to hold the trebble hooks from my tip-ups









This is all held together by zip ties and gorrila glue. Thanks for all of the ideas! Now, of to the patten office to rake in my millions!!!!
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll130/chuckwagon157/PICT0018.jpg


----------



## Michigander84

chuckwagon157 said:


> I read this thread, stole all of the ideas I could, and came up with this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro is holding the top of the tip-ups and the gaff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used PVC caps with magnets set into the bottom to hold the trebble hooks from my tip-ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all held together by zip ties and gorrila glue. Thanks for all of the ideas! Now, of to the patten office to rake in my millions!!!!


Nice. You could sell these!


----------



## ibthetrout

Cool! You just made my bucket even better! I am going to add your hook saver idea to mine! I also like the bucket wrap too! I have been considering mounting 2 of those to a small sled for those days I go out by myself.


----------



## danakaiggy

this would be fun at a meet and greet fish outing

www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-an-IceSnow-Beirut-Table/


----------



## streamertosser

i made some pretty stout rod holders tonight at work, you can check out pics of them on my outdoor blog by clicking the link in my signature. tell me what y'all think.


----------



## RippinLipp

The beer pong table is great. Talk about keeping your beer cold, mmmmm barley pops :corkysm55 I need a little help with something I'm starting. I have a portible live well that I'm converting into an ice sled.










In this pic I have a place for a gaft.









This pic shows how I want my auger.









This pic shows how all my jigging rod will be mounted









The inside will be sectioned off. 1 side for minnow bucket and some extra gear the other side for fish. What I'm looking for is a few suggestions on how to mount the auger.

Thanks


----------



## chuckwagon157

I'm thinking a peice of wood with a V cut in the middle and a velcrow strap to secure. and another peice on the end to stabilize it maybe?


----------



## danakaiggy

what about those foam things they use for putting a canoe on your rooftop


----------



## danakaiggy

what about pvc pipe to hold the rod.


----------



## RippinLipp

I was really hoping to stay away from the v notched wood. The reason being is I don't own a truck so this has to fit in the back seat of my little 2 door Colbalt.

I guess I can make them removeable. I have to transport my auger and a few other things in my trunk on my way to the lake. A few 1-1/4 bolts with wing nuts should make it quick and easy to put together and take apart.

For now I'll go with the wood. If someone has another idea please let me know.


----------



## danakaiggy

if you use wood put hinges on it so you can fold them down when not in use and storage


----------



## RippinLipp

Hey I like the hinge idea. That will work for the one that holds the handle. The one on the auger pat itself I can make removeable.

As far as the rods go, I think I'll just have Jr carry those for me  No I have pvc I just need to get the straps.


----------



## danakaiggy

he is 5 years old and was just playing with a 2 plastic roll up sleds. He put them together like a big tube and said that this would be a good ice shanty. (me and my wife were LOL) Then we both looked at each other and said hey at the same time "that would be a good idea if we had some kind of roof." easy to transport and light also windproof.. (I wonder how much that plastic costs and where you can get it)


----------



## RippinLipp

Well I got the one for the handle done. After I mounted that and put a strap across it the auger is nice and secure. No need for the front one. Tomorrow I'll mount the pvc rod holders and section off the inside.


----------



## chuckwagon157

you could also use magnets. I am a big fan of magnets. And if you make the magnet removable, it could come in handy if you need to retreiv a spud or something from the bottom of the lake!!


----------



## Shetan

Here is my version of the organizer. I was trying to keep the weight down and keep the center of gravity low so I didn't cut a bucket top off. I added a LED light, you just push it for on and off. Also note the seat is held very firmly on the bottom with bungees that are the right size. I got the Lowe's aprons for 77 cents each. I used some velcro inside to hold an extra rod or my dipper. Thanks so much for the idea guys, you are best! Pics are in my gallery.


----------



## StuckInTheMuck

OK, I didnt invent this (wish I would have!)
I have been using this here BOTTOM BUCKET - saves on bait - keeps minnows fresh. I dont have a picture of it but I got it at www FreshMinnows.com ost me around $25 I am certain that I have saved that much by not having to replace lifeless bait each outing. Great idea - thought I would share it with yall


----------



## TrekJeff

GFHFG said:


> St Croix spring bobber, has anyone made their own


Yep


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Not really any inventions but I do have a few tricks for things around the house that can help on the ice.

Old School Shower Curtain Rings.








Work great to attach things to the top bar of the shanty like a towel, lantern etc. I keep 4-5 extra in my box just spare and have used them numerous times for various things.

Closed Cell Sleeping bag mat.








Everything from a kneeling pad, foot pad, insulation for you electronics batteries to padding of your milk crate or bucket to keep things safe and sound. And CHEAP. I bought 2 from Wally World for $4 a piece.


I HATE the snow around my holes as well but I travel as light as possible and a snow shovel is WAY to heavy for me to lug around.








I use a small rubbermaid dustpan. Fits in my crate and works great for light snow removal inside the shanty or around my holes or whatever.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Rod Holders...
Drilled into 5" length of 1" PVC and bolted to the sled. I used 2 bolts per holder initially but found a single bolt with a washer allowed them to pivot so they could be straight up or swept back when on the move or in my car.


----------



## dennisthemenace

It only took me one trip dragging my Guide through the deep snow to figure out something had to change. My brother and I made these up to solve that problem. Ski's slide right in to the bolt on brkts on the sled. Quick on and off. What a differance!
I think I posted this last year somewhere,But I couldnt find it. 
It also works great (obviously) without deep snow. Just gotta watch the pavement. 
--Dennis--


----------



## TrekJeff

dennisthemenace said:


> It only took me one trip dragging my Guide through the deep snow to figure out something had to change. My brother and I made these up to solve that problem. Ski's slide right in to the bolt on brkts on the sled. Quick on and off. What a differance!
> I think I posted this last year somewhere,But I couldnt find it.
> It also works great (obviously) without deep snow. Just gotta watch the pavement.
> --Dennis--



I like this idea. I just brought back a pair of old XC skis from up north that I had plans to mount to my sled. BUT your idea looks more adaptable. I'm thinking of taking your idea and drilling holes through the pipe to make it adjustable for snow depth by running a clip pin through the holes in the pipe and the bracket.







Raise it for deep snow and then lower it for no snow or seating it into packed snow when I get to where I fish. The extra lenght of pipe/tubing could then be used to insert rod holders, transducers etc....


----------



## dennisthemenace

You can see the holes in the brkts where I was planning to pin the ski's, but it ended up being a pain in the cold.
This set up endured 20 miles on the bay last year behind my quad without a problem. If the snow is not an issue,I just leave them in the truck. Lift one side and the ski's fall out, then move to the other and its set to go. I'd like to see how yours turns out. It was a little pricy since its all stainless stock and hardware. I used a plateon the inside as well for strength. I marked the skii's as I welded the tube to the plate at an angle to match the draft on the sled (and so the ski's are flat to the snow) You might want a wider ski than the cross country ones though for deep snow. Let me know, I have a set of downhill ski's you can have. 185's. (little long maybe? 
I used 155's and they are perfect length for the Guide.
Good luck,
--Dennis--


----------



## roger23

TrekJeff said:


> I like this idea. I just brought back a pair of old XC skis from up north that I had plans to mount to my sled. BUT your idea looks more adaptable. I'm thinking of taking your idea and drilling holes through the pipe to make it adjustable for snow depth by running a clip pin through the holes in the pipe and the bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raise it for deep snow and then lower it for no snow or seating it into packed snow when I get to where I fish. The extra lenght of pipe/tubing could then be used to insert rod holders, transducers etc....


I did similar except I used water ski's,I made a aluminum frame on the inside that went from end to end and side to side, that puts most of the weight mostly on the ski's,,I haul too much junk and was afraid I would stress the plastic sled,,,when I go back up to the lake I will take pictures


----------



## Formula31

I built one after I saw your picture. Thank You


----------



## kiltman

I've always taken the time to wax the support poles of my portable. I use paste car wax. I also lube the zippers with parafin or zipper lube.
Sure keeps the temper down!!


----------



## JIGGINJEFF

Pretty cool idea!! Think I'm gonna have to make one of those. Slicker than snot!


----------



## gamalot

Warm toes and hot chow!










I make up Lasagna and chilli and freeze it ahead of time in these single serve foil pans.

When I get the Mr. Buddy fired up I am also heating up lunch. The grill is from Home Depot or Lowe's and in the paint isle.

Gary


----------



## Burksee

gamalot said:


> Warm toes and hot chow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make up Lasagna and chilli and freeze it ahead of time in these single serve foil pans.
> 
> When I get the Mr. Buddy fired up I am also heating up lunch. The grill is from Home Depot or Lowe's and in the paint isle.
> 
> Gary


That's one sweet accessory! I bet that would work good for wet gloves too!


----------



## gamalot

I think my gloves would taste pretty nasty!

Next time you have your heater fired up, even on low, check to see how hot it gets right there. I am sure your gloves would be well done in no time. You do have to keep a close eye on the heat when cooking the pans and keep spinning them as they get warmed up. Small price to pay when you consider the heater a dual purpose cooker at the same time.

Gary


----------



## Pace- O

I made a dead stick holder by taking a3x6 in. piece of half in. ply wood and drilling a inch and half hole 3qtrs in. from the end. Since I dont use the seats in my trap i screw it thru one of the holes already in the lip. Then it swivels in to travel out to fish. Next I got 4 cloth nail aprons sewed 2 together one on top of the other cut strings off bottom apron and save. Do the same with the other 2. On the bottom pockets stich a line aprox. 3 in. apart the whole legnth of the pocket. These hold your rods and tip ups. You can make em bigger or smaller to fit your needs. I left the top pockets whole they hold split shot hooks etc. On the top apron above each rod pocket sew small pcs. of velcro to hold the tops of your rods and the strings you cut off the bottom aprons to hold the tops of your tip ups Tie each half around a 5 gal. bucket opposite from each other put sonar and or minnow bucket in the bucket and go fishing!


----------



## fightem

Good ole hot glue works for everything eh? Great idea with the pail.The rods will stay put and not rattle around in the bucket. Thanks for the tip:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## naterade

For kids cold feet we cut up a pool noodle and attached two pieces with rope. hangs from bucket handle and then goes on the ice parallel as a foot rest. one for the heal and one for the toes. keeps his boots off the ice and feet warm.


----------



## dennisthemenace

I'm assuming you tie one on the ball and 1 onthe heel Perpendicular (90 deg.) to the foot?
Sounds like a workable idea.
If there small kids, perhaps they could walk on water?
Thanks,
--Dennis--


naterade said:


> For kids cold feet we cut up a pool noodle and attached two pieces with rope. hangs from bucket handle and then goes on the ice parallel as a foot rest. one for the heal and one for the toes. keeps his boots off the ice and feet warm.


----------



## chuckwagon157

gamalot said:


> Warm toes and hot chow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make up Lasagna and chilli and freeze it ahead of time in these single serve foil pans.
> 
> When I get the Mr. Buddy fired up I am also heating up lunch. The grill is from Home Depot or Lowe's and in the paint isle.
> 
> Gary


 Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## UNCLE AL

I make up Lasagna and chilli and freeze it ahead of time in these single serve foil pans.

Do you think that after your lunch starts thawing it will start leaking, might make a nasty mess. Just a thought


----------



## gamalot

Never had an issue yet Uncle Al and been doing it for years.

I don't however poke around in there with a fork while I am stirring the contents. 

Gary


----------



## UNCLE AL

gamalot
Thanks, I've seen stuff in the oven that was frozen that boiled over, the heater probably doesn't throw as much heat. I dropped mine and broke one of the legs off the bottom, and it doesn't sit straight,but still works, and would have issues trying to heat up something like you're doing, I'm going to cut the other leg off and fab something that will allow it to sit the right way.


----------



## TrekJeff

UNCLE AL said:


> gamalot
> Thanks, I've seen stuff in the oven that was frozen that boiled over, the heater probably doesn't throw as much heat. I dropped mine and broke one of the legs off the bottom, and it doesn't sit straight,but still works, and would have issues trying to heat up something like you're doing, I'm going to cut the other leg off and fab something that will allow it to sit the right way.



Al, had a friend that had the same broken leg problem. Don't cut the others off. What he did was mount it on a 1/2" piece of board. THEN he added (4) 1" drywall screws going all the way through the board in each corner of the board. Then ends of the screws serve as ice cleats.


----------



## mike the pike

Use the leftover plastic tic tac or chewing tobacco containers as small bait canisters


----------



## johnnie555

UNCLE AL said:


> gamalot
> I dropped mine and broke one of the legs off the bottom, and it doesn't sit straight,but still works, and would have issues trying to heat up something like you're doing, I'm going to cut the other leg off and fab something that will allow it to sit the right way.


I had my Big Buddy Heater fly outta my shanty going about 30mph last year out on the bay while trying to cross a rather large crack.. (yeah turns out 4 wheelers cant make it over open water) found that out later! But anyway had the WHOLE outer casing completely busted off into a million pieces... Called up Mr. Heater and litteraly orderd the whole outer casing as well as the metal wire shield and it only cost me $23 shipped to my door! So before ya go hacking away, might be worth your while to give em a call.. I know I was going to throw the whole thing away, but figured what the heck, called them and now I got practically a new heater works great!


----------



## fishbuster

i did a similar bucket,but i pop rivited the pvc to the bucket, i also cut "U"s in the pvc so my spinning rods would sit deeper


----------



## BUCK_FEVER

If you have a creel bag for wading rivers it also works good for keeping small gear from floating all over the place in your shanty. It is also plastic lined and waterproof. I keep my scale, ice creepers, lure flasher, snacks, pliers, gatoraid, ruler, knife, gloves, mittens, ice claws, lighter, flashlight, etc.

They are usually cheap.

Also a zipered tool bag works good too.


----------



## delaford321

I want to make a new kind of space heater, I feel like they'd be easy to make, yet I haven't found one that I love.


----------



## COCKROACH69

i found some 4' snow ski's at the salvation army for $3.00 Wahoooo


----------



## makwa37

was want to make a sled


----------



## COCKROACH69

i got the narrow snow skis i figured the little bit of snow we get around here that would pull better i started my project but i need to make some changes ..... i would post a picture if i could figure it out


----------



## makwa37

down hill or x contry


----------



## COCKROACH69

makwa37 said:


> down hill or x contry


i'm not sure they are 4 feet long and have a light groove down the middle i think maybe a youth down hill?


----------



## HardWayMike

There has been a couple of pairs of older water skis on craigs list in Houghton Lake for a couple of weeks now for $25. 

I made my gaff out of an old putter. I cut the putter head off and drilled a hole all the way thru where I wanted the eye of my trebel to be and put a bolt thru that and called it good. Haven't had a chance to use it yet but it looks like it will work when the opportunity arises. Thanks for some of the great ideas you guys have put into my very frugal(cheap) head. Happy New Year and tight lines to ya's!


----------



## duckhunter382

I have been thinking about building a sled that could double as a mini canoe or something that floats. I have some shipping styrofoam and some luan and was wondering if anyone has come up with something similar. After last week I was thinking of something that could be used as a sled to hold all my stuff but could be used to cross a gap in the ice should something like that happen again. I gave some of these styrofoam blocks to a coworker to build a raft for the river and it floated 4 guys comfortably and now I figure something similar would be useful.


----------



## MichiganMike5

duckhunter382 said:


> I have been thinking about building a sled that could double as a mini canoe or something that floats. I have some shipping styrofoam and some luan and was wondering if anyone has come up with something similar. After last week I was thinking of something that could be used as a sled to hold all my stuff but could be used to cross a gap in the ice should something like that happen again. I gave some of these styrofoam blocks to a coworker to build a raft for the river and it floated 4 guys comfortably and now I figure something similar would be useful.


Maybe one of 'em little one or two man bass boats that I've seen at Sam's club in past summers would work for ya. They are molded plastic and prolly pretty light. Make yerself some hyfax runners for it and Possibly salvage the canvas and framework from an old flip style shanty and mount it to the boat? By adding a steel pick to a couple old paddles ya might even be able to haul yerself out onto better ice? At least you'd be able to stay afloat 'til rescue arrived. Dunno, but it's an interesting idea ya got there.


----------



## Captain Jeff Parker

Great forum! Like a book you cant put down Ive been reading it non stop thru all of the bowl games.

I was hoping to see more about graphs - Ive got a couple of humminbird graphs on my boat - can I use them for ice fishing if I hook it up with a 12v battery?


----------



## MichiganMike5

Captain Jeff Parker said:


> can I use them for ice fishing if I hook it up with a 12v battery?


My money say's Yes...what model number are your graphs? Ya might wanna post yer question ( including your model #'s) in the main Ice fishing forum... possibly, Someone has already converted the same model to a hardwater portable system and can help with ideas or suppliers they used for iceducer mounts, power supplies,etc...


----------



## Huffy

Captain Jeff Parker said:


> Great forum! Like a book you cant put down Ive been reading it non stop thru all of the bowl games.
> 
> I was hoping to see more about graphs - Ive got a couple of humminbird graphs on my boat - can I use them for ice fishing if I hook it up with a 12v battery?


Check out the thread below:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264525


----------



## JJkopp

Great idea, thanks! My wifes gonna kill me, more stuff in the garage.


----------



## Captain Jeff Parker

Not my idea - I copied it but I made a gaff from an arrow that missed the target (and hit the barn!). I used some fiberglass to stick the largest salmon hook I could find into the end.


----------



## Drisc13

MichiganMike5 said:


> Got her out yesterday and ran her thru her paces.... gotta say I am way happy with the results... pulls straight and way smooth. Lovin it!


 
How'd you attach bracket to the ski's?


----------



## MichiganMike5

I used elevator bolts countersunk into skis then filled over the heads of the bolts with a bonding putty (Like JB weld) and sanded smooth. Used a standard nut capped with a locking acorn nut on bolt. Additional pics are in my album that may help.


----------



## Denton

Nothing special, there are much better ideas, such as the pvc inside the bucket for rod holders. I just had some old nylon webbing laying around from a tie down strap. I drilled holes in the bucket and weaved the strap around the bucket to sizes specified by what I was carrying. Also I use carabiner clips on the bucket handle to carry my tacklebox and lantern.


----------



## ima-icehole

there is an earlier post and pic of one of these


----------



## [email protected]

MiketheElder said:


> No pictures of this one. I can't believe nobody ever thought of this before me. Somebody must have.
> 
> You know those big plastic clamps you can buy at The Dollar Store, Lowes, Depot, etc.? Black ones, different sizes. How about a deadstick holder that clamps onto a bucket?
> 
> Cut a notch in each arm where the little hole is. Big notch, little notch, I don't know. That's up to you. There's a lot of carpenters on this site. You'll figure it out. The back notch needs to be offset to allow for the rod handle and reel foot. Maybe both notches should be offset from each other.
> 
> Post some pictures, let me know how it turns out.


i have had these black plastic clamps break easy out in the cold,i did see a rattle reel at gander mtn that had the metal spring clamp that would clamp to a pole in your shanty


----------



## Ice Hopper

I've had a bunch of inventions that I've launched in the past 18 months. I won't clog the site up with pics, but will add a link at the end. Here's a couple pretty cool ones. I Patented the Sonic Ice Hopper with another Michigander and former National Champion Phil Morse. Guys are runn'n and gunn'n with them from coast to coast.

-Sonic Ice Hopper and all accessories, including lens covers

-Lifetime Skimmer (unbreakable skimmer life-time guarantee)

-Shack Jacker (removable, foldable wheel kit for shanties)

It's been a crazy two years, but it's been worth it when I see guys all over the country enjoying my products. Not to mention helping other Sportsmen sell their inventions too.

You can see all my inventions and other cool stuff at www.sportsmensdirect.com. 

And if any of you have ideas that you need help getting to the market. I can help with that too. I just try to stay away from over seas stuff if I can help it. I'm proud whenever I can say Made in the USA! Better yet, made in Michigan!!


----------



## ENCORE

Well, I checked through most of the pages here, trying to find a way to get all the "necessary" items on the ice. Because we can ride on the "right of way" here, I prefer to just run the quad 7 miles to fish, instead of the loading time and work with a trailer and the truck.

So I started out trying to build a CONTRAPTION. My first effort worked but, it was just too heavy for the quad (first picture). After one trip, it was obvious that this wasn't going to work. Having seen another poster and his picture of using a trailer, I decided that it would probably be the best for my case. Fortunately, I had a very old boat trailer, very small, with tires that just about track right with the quad. After getting the sawsall out, new wireing and lights, the bottom picture is what I'll use to get equipment on the ice now. Has lights, brake lights and triangle (slow moving vehicle).


----------



## So-hooked

Ive posted these pics before but heres my ice fishing shanty invention.









Tv, dvd, bathroom, radio, sink, stove, cup holders, etc.


----------



## yooperal

*Remove this ad.....
become a Supporting Member today.* 

Hi Everyone I'm yooperal:
This is my first post and it's a good one.
A few years ago I was trying to figure out how to drill a better hole in the ice and I came up with a cheap motor for less than $110.00 or take one off your rv for free.
It works great plenty of torque to drill thur 31" of ice in the UP.
Get yourself a RV landing gear motor and attach it to your hand auger and a couple jumper cables and your set. 
I rob the motor off my 5th wheel for the winter then put it back in the summer.
Better ask the wife first tho...:lol:

Tight lines everyone..Al 


Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Homemade 12v Ice auger - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3518034#post3518034#ixzz1CMKyrbGK


----------



## Ice Scratcher

Hi everyone! I just found this place not too long ago, just got to be the coolest site in the world!

Anyway, I have a lot of ideas to share with everyone! I will start this off with my bluegill rig. I take my gill fishing very serious. My approach is very simple but extremely refined at the same time. 

I like to get the old aluminum reels and the older rods with oak handles (all old USA stuff) the pole in the picture is one I made up for my wife. I wrap stainless wire around the handle where the reel goes these keep the reel off the ground and dig into the ice to keep a monster from dragging one of your prized guns into the water. These "feet" allow the rod to act as a "tip down" the tip down is the second tier of the bite alert. The first tier of the bite alert is the spring bobber. I attach mine before the end, just far enough that when the line is tight the two eyelets are lined up pretty close. I see a lot of poles set up with the spring on the end of the pole and I always had trouble with them flinging around and getting screwed up. I attach the bobbers using sewing thread. I use 4lb test with a 1lb test leader. I like to use a little split shot it helps to drag down the tiny jig and also pre-load the bobber so you can see em breathing on it! I wrap the line around the shot twice including the knot where the leader starts. The knot actually gets pinched inside the shot and cannot be seen. In one of the pictures, you can see the diameter change at the shot. I have been using this exact system for about 15 years now. I have days where everyone else gets skunked and I might end up with a small dinner..YMMV...




























If the little end brakes off the spring, just use a regular tip top and pinch it to take the flat spring steel.










Good luck everyone....stay tuned, I will post my sled, a lot of walking way out erie (3-4 miles) experience went into this sled...

<*)))>{


----------



## Ice Scratcher

Here are a couple phone pictures, I will get some better ones some day,,,


----------



## HardWayMike

Nice looking sled! And I like the "Schooley" upgrades!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Wow! Just got done reading every page! I love seeing homemade things, thats what our country was founded on, inventions to make life easier and more effecient. Great info on here. Couldn't stop reading, couldn't wait to see the next post. Haven't done nothing fancy meself, did come up with an easy way to cover your auger blade when you always loose those little cheap covers that come with them. Also made a nice rack with a buddy for my machine this year. The rack even though wasn't designed for it, by accident or instinct:lol:, is the exact size to hold a 5 gal. pail without it falling through. Fits nice and snug on the lip of pail. Can measure if anyone is interested. Can hold 4 pail, though front 2 will be cut down due to hitting on part of rack. Making a wood lid to cover them on rack with hinges and auger will lay acrossed it. Will post pics by next winter when done. Planning on making a permanent shanty/hunting blind on a trailer with drop down back door for machine to be hauled inside of. 

The 6" hand auger fits in pvc which has a piece of plywood cut to size on bottom and screwed in from side through pvc with drywall screws. 2 slots cut in sides for bugee to hold auger in by wrapping over height adj. knob.










Auger/shanty/pail rack....


----------



## Ice Scratcher

HardWayMike said:


> Nice looking sled! And I like the "Schooley" upgrades!


Thanks!! The sled was made to fit a 5600 clam but also makes a nice wind break when you dont take the shanty. It gets tied to the auger to keep it from blowing on top of the gear while I'm hole hopping...










<*)))>{


----------



## Firefighter

Mount for my waterproof/freezeproof digital camera (which takes HD video w/sound):

I made this to film my spearing. Just used a piece of steel, a 1/4 20 threaded rod, some fender washers, nuts, and wingnuts.

The threads on my camera for a stabilizer are 1/4 20. 

All I need to do is run an ice anchor into the back of the "Y", and I've got a cheap, light, steady camera mount that looks right into my spearing hole. Just hit record and throw some steel!


----------



## TrekJeff

Firefighter said:


> Mount for my waterproof/freezeproof digital camera (which takes HD video w/sound):
> 
> I made this to film my spearing. Just used a piece of steel, a 1/4 20 threaded rod, some fender washers, nuts, and wingnuts.
> 
> The threads on my camera for a stabilizer are 1/4 20.
> 
> All I need to do is run an ice anchor into the back of the "Y", and I've got a cheap, light, steady camera mount that looks right into my spearing hole. Just hit record and throw some steel!



Cool...someone could also use the idea and put a couple screws in that strapping and attack it to thier wood shanty....I had to re-read because all I thought was "That will look nice on the bottom of the lake, then saw your "screw in ice anchors"


----------



## williewater99

:coolgleam Just finished this sled. Treated wood frame, threaded 1/2" pipe and floor nipples for mounting the skis. Auger mount on front, custom wood stops for my Clam 2000, so I can slide it in from the back and set it between the stops. One strap to stop it from bouncing, and the shantie is good to go. Added some 3" caster wheels on the top(in the back only), so I can flip it over, when empty, and move it around on concrete or asphalt. It has a handle on the front for pulling. I put screw eyes on the sides and in the front for strapping things secure. Screw hooks in the front for my Shappel Hitch (when I'm pulling it with the quad), or a rope for thinner ice (when I'm walking). There's a small screw eye at the rear where a caribiner can be attached (like a mini-hitch) to pull extra gear or another portable shantie (if necessary). Stringers are toe-nailed(with galvanized screws) and the corners have metal strapping on the bottom to strengthen against any possible bowing. Ski's have two coats of car wax. Come on ice, I need a test run!


----------



## trosenberg

Very cool!


----------



## Artifishal

funebonz880 said:


> After having my shanty blow away on a few occasions in light-moderate wind, i was thinking about taking an 8 or 10 inch piece of 1" of PVC pipe. Drilling a hole in the middle all the way through, and putting a piece of rope through the hole and tie a know on the other side so it won't pull back through. And then tying the other end to the shanty. Once you do that, take your auger and drill a hole, then put the PVC down in the hole, and viola...home made ice anchor. The only problem with this would be having to stick your hand in the ice.


I did the same thing, but also tied a piece of paracord to one end of the pvc and then tied the other end of that paracord about 2 feet up the main rope. That way it is out of the ice, just give yourself some slack and pull on it so it pulls the one end up and out of the hole without having to stick your hand in the water.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice looking set up. Just don't go too fast with it. I've went through 3 of those cheaper style hitches, they just don't hold up. Also the ski's will end up breaking on you. Not trying to bash your set up, but have been there. One thing I did with the shappell shanty was just get one of the larger jet sleds, put everything inside. Then use the shanty as a cover to hold everything inside. Seemed to work pretty good. Now I get everything off the ice on on machine, thats the way to go




Artifishal said:


> I did the same thing, but also tied a piece of paracord to one end of the pvc and then tied the other end of that paracord about 2 feet up the main rope. That way it is out of the ice, just give yourself some slack and pull on it so it pulls the one end up and out of the hole without having to stick your hand in the water.


Here's a link on the site to some ice anchors that work great.....http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117680&highlight=anchors


----------



## Artifishal

I bought this strong neodymium magnet with the clip on it and then bought the flat pot magnet. Next drill a hole in your skimmer handle, and clip it on to the magnet with the clip. Last put the flat pot magnet in your pocket. Voila, you have a super easy accessible skimmer.

I was so tired of having my hands full of auger, Vexilar, rod, skimmer, bucket when I was runnin/gunnin that this way I have it and can very easily yank it off and smack it back on. The magnets just find eachother even when your hands are full.


----------



## ready2fish

I came up with this simple idea one day watching my bobber wondering were all the fish have gone.

I myself move around most of the time chasing crappie and i was trying to find a way to travel light.

This way i can carry a few different rods tipped with different jigs with out the aid of extra luggage.

Total cost- extra material laying around and it works great


----------



## GRich

Got bored one night in the garage an built this jem of a rod.










There's a spring under so it spins good.










Storage!!!


----------



## ih772

Nice looking Red Green special, only thing missing was some duct tape. I bet it becomes one of your favorite rods.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

ih772 said:


> Nice looking Red Green special, only thing missing was some duct tape. I bet it becomes one of your favorite rods.


Yep that a possum lodge special allright.... surprised that it doesn't have some kind of industrial motor on it...:lol:


----------



## Artifishal

Soon enough you'll be showin us trophys caught on it. Can't wait:bloos:


----------



## Rick Larson

For easier transport:


----------



## ready2fish

Nice job, I think most of us including me have more fun making things for ice fishing.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Just a few little modifications.

I bolted a 1" x 12" on the top of my Jet Sled XL and made a little fixture for the ElectraLazer auger to ride on.
Having the auger raised makes it much easier to lift and put back, keeps it from colliding with the buckets, and my hub shanty fits right underneath the shelf if I need it.

On the other side I installed broomstick holders to hold a spud. I guess they can also be used to hold a spear.

The tip-up bucket was a simple modification. I got tired of tip-ups getting tangled so I cut the tops off of four 2-liter bottles and put them in the 5-gallon bucket so each tip-up has it's own compartment. No more tangles.


----------



## gipper

Here is a stand I made from PVC that holds my graph, and has 2 rod holders built in, b







est part it folds up to fit in a 5 gallon bucket for travel


----------



## me223656

Here is a tipup i have been making for years. They work flawlessly and are very cheap to make 

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-SQqjwUDalw"]Homemade tip-up - YouTube[/ame]
















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wetline005

I built this to keep all my equipment organized. After every adventure everything in the sled is a tangled mess. Seen someone online who used fiberglass and cardboard so i used that idea.


----------



## jasonmichalski

wetline005 said:


> I built this to keep all my equipment organized. After every adventure everything in the sled is a tangled mess. Seen someone online who used fiberglass and cardboard so i used that idea.


Fiberglass and cardboard, great idea its genius.:thumbup::thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ericzerka24

wetline005 said:


> I built this to keep all my equipment organized. After every adventure everything in the sled is a tangled mess. Seen someone online who used fiberglass and cardboard so i used that idea.


Looks great man! 

This is what I wanted to do with my 2 seater but I chickened out. I was worried that cardboard and fiberglass wouldn't be very strong. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wetline005

ericzerka24 said:


> Looks great man!
> 
> This is what I wanted to do with my 2 seater but I chickened out. I was worried that cardboard and fiberglass wouldn't be very strong.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks, and you can make it as stable as you want. I'm assuming the more layers of fiberglass you add the more stable it will be. I only put one layer on mine. Don't plan on standing on it or adding any significant weight. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KS up north

Not realy an invention, but a tip....

Use a treestand fall restraint harness to hook up to your fishing sled/shanty.
Distibutes the weight across chest and shoulders and leaves hands free. 

If you don't have one ask a friend who treestand hunts, they usually throw a free one in with alot of stands, that don't get used. 

I've been doing this for several years.


----------



## COCKROACH69

Great idea love it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turner787

Hi do you know someone sale this tip-up. tank to you


----------



## me223656

turner787 said:


> Hi do you know someone sale this tip-up. tank to you


Huh?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

me223656 said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rick Larson

Here is how I modify my treble hook to get more hook ups:


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice tip and video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rick Larson

You are welcome. Here is my perch fishing set-up, use the larger for walleyes on LBDN as well:


----------



## syonker

To prevent my auger holes from ice build up around the edges that reduces the hole diameter, I cut the end off an 8" poly pot that my wife's flowers come in & insert in it the hole.

Ice does form around the edges, but it's easily removed with your skimmer.

The poly pot doesn't collapse under pressure.

I cut the bottom of the poly pot off leaving about 4" from the pot's lip.

I use a fine file to take the burrs off of the cut edge to elimate the chance of my line being sliced.

Multiple pots nestle in each other for transport.








[/IMG]


----------



## NorthernMich

> Zipping or unzipping shanty doors or windows or even your snowmobile suit legs can be a pain in cold or extreme conditions . To make this chore much easier attach metal " O " rings [ technically called split rings ] in the end holes at the end of the zipper tab . Now you can more easily move the zipper , most of the time without removing your gloves . Choose a ring size that suits your needs .


Adding some info: most car lots have a free box of split rings with a key ring fob for advertising....FREE is ME!


----------



## djvan

Use the old style shower curtain rings in your shanty. I find them incredibly handy for lots of things.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

6Speed said:


> This is wrong. What if someone did this?


This was our main source of cheap heat back in the 60's. Worked very well.


----------



## Kirkman17

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> This was our main source of cheap heat back in the 60's. Worked very well.



I never said it was the safest idea but when your cold its a great source


----------



## gipper

My new catch bucket is ready for the season......my other hobby....airbrushing....this is a kitty litter bucket with a flip lid ( help keep fish from drying out), airbrushed with some bluegills and perch


----------



## ih772

gipper said:


> My new catch bucket is ready for the season......my other hobby....airbrushing....this is a kitty litter bucket with a flip lid ( help keep fish from drying out), airbrushed with some bluegills and perch


WOW! That's fantastic art work.


----------



## flockshot1967

Best looking fishing bucket ever


----------



## hunter19301

You taking orders to do others bait buckets?? I'd pay big bucks to have that! Awesome job!


----------



## Diesel4mee

Just another sled but under the snow is a pair of ski blades i found. I still have to add some rod holders and a place for my skimmer. They top bin is removable to take into the shanty to play cards on.:lol:

It looks like built it a little to short though Ill may have to make it a little taller soon. Thank god i used screws:idea:


----------



## Drisc13

This years tweak. Old Vexilar/new camera combo. Main idea was to save room and keep camera mobile. Would find myself leaving camera some trips and then regretting it....not now!

Camera on bottom supported by two cedaf 1x4's. Vex attached to boards through its threaded holes and my own bolt. Another 1x4 attached to the side for camera cord. Mounted transducer holder in bucket. 

Still working on best spot for battery, but with it stuck behind Vex it is perfectly balanced...so it will be back there somewhere!


----------



## aroflinger

I like that. ^^^

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scooter_trasher

scooter_trasher








Guide





























Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Downriver
Posts: 291 









*ordered a rack* 
Ordered a shappell shelter rack, sportsmans guide, 25.00 free shipping, going to have to modify, but its a far cry from $300, may buy an auger tube carrier off flea bay, $55.00 delivered 
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c....aspx?a=741671







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1154x1154.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/330486313415...84.m1423.l2649








_ Last edited by scooter_trasher; Yesterday at 09:19 PM. _


----------



## TheBearFan89

Building these saved me at least $40. Built two rods from the tips of two of my Shakespeare poles, added two reels I had around and pvc pipe for handles. All zip tied together.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice idea:idea:


----------



## TheBearFan89

Thank ya. I figure I'm saving a little space too since I'll just pull em apart come spring.


----------



## jmsteele187

Here's a cheap camera panning device.


----------



## Burksee

LOL! :yikes:

Hey jmsteele187, I see your a member of the the "Little Green Box" club too!


----------



## jmsteele187

Burksee said:


> LOL! :yikes:
> 
> Hey jmsteele187, I see your a member of the the "Little Green Box" club too!


Yes I am. At least until I can get something better. It really doesn't get much use, though.


----------



## TheBearFan89

My tin coffee can stove/shanty heater. Just put a roll of TP in there, pour rubbing alcohol until roll is soaked (don't want any alcohol on the bottom of can), and light. To put it out I just put the lid on and let it smother.

We had that lit for over 2 hours and 90% of that TP remained untouched. Kept our shanty toasty after a few minutes.

Can't take the credit tho, buddy showed me this yesterday.

 

Here it is lit up in the shanty! The same is usually smaller, but we had a draft going through our shanty


----------



## Singleandfishinagain

Buddwiser said:


> If you have a way to steam wood, you can make your own out of plywood cut to the desired lenght and width. Round off one end then steam that end for about six inches, then bend it and hold it in place for a few minutes until it cools. The wood will retain the shape you have made. The skis in this picture were made using the above process.


I have made them without a steamer!


Lay 2 2x4s across sawhorses 14" (outside measurement) screw a 2x4x14" perpendicular to the first 2 at each end. On top at one end and on the bottom at the other end.

Cut 3 or 4 pieces of luan (door skins) 14"x desired length of ski.

Brush a coat of wood glue on top of your bottom layer of luan and place a new piece on top. Repeat until you have a layered gooey mess.

Lay said mess on your 2x4 jig built earlier so that the 2x4 you screwed to thd top is about 7" in from one end. Place 2 2x4s on top of your gooey mess (long ways) and use clamps to hold everything together. When you clamp the top 2x4s down it should force the layers mess into a ski like shape. 

After it dries for 24hrs pull all clamps and cut your 2 ski shapes.

I ran mine through a table saw and cut the tips with a jig saw.

Break the edges with sandpaper and brush on as many coats of sealer as you can sand. I quit when I ran out of beer! 

They look awesome and I had all of $25 into the coolest skis you will see on Higgins lake! 

Now I need to make a set and a sled for me!



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cbgale2

My little project i've been working on the last week. I found this replacement skin for an Eskimo flip over online for about $35 so it got my wheels turning. Picked up the sled from Cabelas on sale for $40. Made the bracket for the poles out of sheet steel and then used conduit for the rest of the poles. 3/4" tube attached to the sled and then the 1/2" telescopes into that for the rest. For the seat I'm just going to use a bucket with a padded seat, the sled has those nice molded spots for it too sit in. Came out pretty good, better than I had hoped for anyway. All said and done I've got a little over $100 into it.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Looks great, I was thinking about making a two man flip that way, closeout tents are a great deal.


----------



## TheBearFan89

Friend if mine helped fabricate this handy drill adapter for my hand auger. Just a socket that fits over the top of the auger with a bolt welded to it and a hole drilled through for the pin. Used it for 4 holes yesterday on my 18V Masterforce. Battery was at half life when I got home, but I think it was due to the cold, not the work. Worked well enough but was a pain to get the last inch of ice.

 

 

 

Common sense told me to bring the actual auger handle and extra battery in case things didnt work out quite right. Thankfully it worked fine.


----------



## scooter_trasher

May want to put a round disk on it so you don't loose it in a hole if the chuck comes loose


----------



## TheBearFan89

Almost forgot to mention, it's an old 6" mora auger and I was drilling through about 10" of ice.


----------



## TheBearFan89

Ha guess I also forgot to mention I do have a bar that goes the auger preventing it from going into the lake. Similar concept to the disc many people add.


----------



## Drisc13

Just purchased the bit for my new Nils...think it is an Icemaster. Cost $40. Wish I would've waited 4 days and saw your post! 

My auger is 6", drill is 18V Dewalt, and hoping the Nils will punch a dozen or so on each battery.


----------



## TheBearFan89

Drisc13 said:


> Just purchased the bit for my new Nils...think it is an Icemaster. Cost $40. Wish I would've waited 4 days and saw your post!
> 
> My auger is 6", drill is 18V Dewalt, and hoping the Nils will punch a dozen or so on each battery.


I was going to buy an adapter, but my auger is OLD (built in 1982) and adapters nowadays wouldn't fit it. Dewalt's a good brand so you shouldn't have a problem. And if you've got a lithium battery for it you're golden for at least a dozen holes, least that's what I've been reading online. I was actually worried bout burning up my drill since its a cheaper brand, but I put on low torque and went slow. Also, don't push hard like a hand auger, let the drill and blades do the work.


----------



## otw.11

The drill adapter just didn't cut it with me I even used 3 different drills on my 8" auger so I came up with this I used an old electric boat winch 2 small 12 volt battery's and a drill adapter super easy and only 130 bucks last time out drilled 40 holes in 10" of ice just to see how it would do now I won't go fishing with out it


----------



## otw.11

24 volt power head


----------



## otw.11

24 volt auger


----------



## Ralph Smith

otw.11 said:


> 24 volt power head


Nice idea! Where did you get the winch motor? I thought a boat winch would be 12v since it runs off your truck battery?


----------



## TrekJeff

otw.11 said:


> 24 volt auger


Saw something similar to that, guy had it attached to a "drill press" mounted on the back of his quad.


----------



## TrekJeff

NICE...I have one of those sleds that I never use...what are the chances of getting a materials list and with measurements of conduit? 




cbgale2 said:


> My little project i've been working on the last week. I found this replacement skin for an Eskimo flip over online for about $35 so it got my wheels turning. Picked up the sled from Cabelas on sale for $40. Made the bracket for the poles out of sheet steel and then used conduit for the rest of the poles. 3/4" tube attached to the sled and then the 1/2" telescopes into that for the rest. For the seat I'm just going to use a bucket with a padded seat, the sled has those nice molded spots for it too sit in. Came out pretty good, better than I had hoped for anyway. All said and done I've got a little over $100 into it.


----------



## otw.11

Yes Ralph it's a 12 volt but it will take 24 just fine 12 was to slow only like 50 rpm I wanted to match or pass the strike master electric auger at 90 rpm with 24 u get 115 the winch can be bought at Amazon for 70 bucks my buddy's dad wants to make him one I plan to make a video u can see a few on line but no one showed how they did it


----------



## Ralph Smith

otw.11 said:


> Yes Ralph it's a 12 volt but it will take 24 just fine 12 was to slow only like 50 rpm I wanted to match or pass the strike master electric auger at 90 rpm with 24 u get 115 the winch can be bought at Amazon for 70 bucks my buddy's dad wants to make him one I plan to make a video u can see a few on line but no one showed how they did it


That would be great! Definitely would like to make something like that


----------



## just afew

How much does that weigh?


----------



## otw.11

About 30


----------



## steelheadbio

otw.11 said:


> 24 volt auger


Did you just weld the drill adapter to the motor spindle? 

I have a spare/scrap MinnKota 40 anchor motor laying in the garage I might have to try this with.

And the batteries look like go kart/ lawnmower batteries?


----------



## otw.11

The battery's are for a lil scooter or power wheel got them from ebay 2 for 47.00 free shipping I welded the drill adaptor to a gear shaft that had a big nut the nut was for the clutch on the winch But I think from past experience if u weld right to the motor u might mess it up


----------



## steelheadbio

otw.11 said:


> The battery's are for a lil scooter or power wheel got them from ebay 2 for 47.00 free shipping I welded the drill adaptor to a gear shaft that had a big nut the nut was for the clutch on the winch But I think from past experience if u weld right to the motor u might mess it up



That's what I'm worried about. It would have to be perfectly true or would wobble.

The motor I have doesn't have a clutch, but is just junk laying in the garage, so it's free. It also doesn't spin fast enough for me to worry about breaking a wrist if it catches. I should probably look into getting some sprockets that will slip onto the shafts of the motor and the drill adapter and weld into place.


----------



## otw.11

steelheadbio said:


> That's what I'm worried about. It would have to be perfectly true or would wobble.
> 
> The motor I have doesn't have a clutch, but is just junk laying in the garage, so it's free. It also doesn't spin fast enough for me to worry about breaking a wrist if it catches. I should probably look into getting some sprockets that will slip onto the shafts of the motor and the drill adapter and weld into place.


Yeah spinning to fast or slow was my problem if u can keep around 100 Rpm u should be ok only thing about mine is when u bust though the ice it pulls u and the auger down before u think to let go of the button I'll try to make a video tonight to help


----------



## cbgale2

Whipped up a light for the shanty with stuff laying around the garage. Tupperware, life jacket strap, battery pack the wife rescues from the trash at work, switch, and a couple of led strips. Viola!

Lights things up nicely.


----------



## cbgale2

TrekJeff said:


> NICE...I have one of those sleds that I never use...what are the chances of getting a materials list and with measurements of conduit?


[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/69530-GREEN-Replacement-Canvas-Skin-Only-Eskimo-PRO-FISH-150-ICE-SHELTER-/121254496206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3b54c7ce"]69530 Green Replacement Canvas Skin Only Eskimo Pro Fish 150 Ice Shelter | eBay[/ame]

If you pick it up I will throw the tape measure on things. I think this may be their last one cause the company's actual website does not show them available anymore.


----------



## leonard2

My dad makes these ice anchors. You drill a hole in the ice but not all the way through and drop it in and hook up your winch take up the slack so the teeth bite in and pull yourself out.


----------



## Ralph Smith

leonard2 said:


> My dad makes these ice anchors. You drill a hole in the ice but not all the way through and drop it in and hook up your winch take up the slack so the teeth bite in and pull yourself out.


those look sweet. How much does he sell them for? and how would you get some? Thanks


----------



## leonard2

He's laid off right now and I have to talk to him about price I will get back with you after.


----------



## steelheadbio

Waterproof submersible lights for smelt or crappie fishing. 

Cost about $30 for the pair.

If you want to build your own, here's a parts list for 2 lights:

(Quantity) Item ~Price

(2 feet) 1 5/8 OD x 1 1/4 ID Vinyl Tube ~3.50/foot at Home Depot
(4) 1 1/2 PVC Cleanout Plug ~1.50 ea at Home Depot
(1) 16.4 foot SMD Waterproof Green 5050 led strip ~15.00 at Amazon
(X) 18 ga wire for cord (whatever's cheapest!)
(2) lead ingots (I had these already, but could use duck decoy strap weights)

Addl Supplies:
Teflon Tape, PVC cement, Epoxy, solder, etc.

The waterproof lights are encased in the vinyl tube and capped with PVC cleanouts. The PVC glues nicely to the vinyl tube with PVC cement. Check the fit of the cleanouts over the vinyl tube while still in the store- it is a tight fit, but should go over the tube.

For the first light I made, I cut the led ribbon into 1 foot chunks and soldered all the connections back up with 18 ga wire. The thinking was that the ribbon itself would be too unweildy to manipulate in one long chunk and too rigid to flex on itself at the bends under the caps. WRONG! 

For my second light I was able to wind the ribbon back and forth across itself with no problems. Either way, do what you need to do to get the strips into the tube, but keep it simple and reduce connections when possible. 

I was able to fit about 8 strips (or 8 passes) in the tube before it got too tight. The math says it's possible to fit 10 (strips/passes) but only if the strips are perfectly aligned edge to edge throughout the tube.

A lead ingot sealed internally to help sink the lights. The cleanouts will allow me to add weight later if I need to.

I got lucky with the cord I'm using and found about 40 feet of 18 ga 2 stranded cord at Goodwill for 3.00. It was an electric guitar cord, nice protective rubber sheath- I just cut the stereo plugs off and was in business. The cord enters the light tube at the top of the cleanout. When the light is all but finished, pot the cord in epoxy to seal the cord pass-through. Tape up your cleanout threads and you are ready to fish.

Additional tips- I found electrical connections at the auto parts store that will mate with the battery charger connection on my Marcum LX-7. Attaching this allows me to run one light from the unit's battery.

Things I would change: I wish it was easier to perfectly align the strips in the tube so that all the leds faced out. I would have had to glue the strips to the inside of the tube and then try to solder connections up in a confined space. These will do as is! 

Link for SMD leds on Amazon.com
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BMHTS30/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]SUPERNIGHT (TM) SMD 5050 Green 16.4ft 5M Waterproof Led Flexible Flash Ribbon 300 Leds LED Light Strip 60Leds/M Multifunctional - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51H8sWEmjWL[/ame]


----------



## 7mmsendero

This isn't a big deal for most guys, but I use my tree stand harness to pull my shanty. I only fish on foot, so it really makes things easier. Hands free too. I regularly will walk out 1/2-3/4 of a mile, and often beat quad and snowmobile fishermen out of the parking lot when we pack up at the same time. Not hard loading the truck.


----------



## cbgale2

cbgale2 said:


> My little project i've been working on the last week. I found this replacement skin for an Eskimo flip over online for about $35 so it got my wheels turning. Picked up the sled from Cabelas on sale for $40. Made the bracket for the poles out of sheet steel and then used conduit for the rest of the poles. 3/4" tube attached to the sled and then the 1/2" telescopes into that for the rest. For the seat I'm just going to use a bucket with a padded seat, the sled has those nice molded spots for it too sit in. Came out pretty good, better than I had hoped for anyway. All said and done I've got a little over $100 into it.



Took the home build out for its first run on Sunday. When we got out it wasn't windy so I didn't set it with the back into the wind, wind picked up pretty hard about mid morning and I was getting blasted right in the sides. She held together great, but there were a couple prayers said when a couple big gusts went through. :lol:


----------



## Splinter

Nothing crazy just Couldn't stand that Genz Pack...















The transducer goes in the hole up front next to the vexilar for traveling. Can fit the charger in with the cord for the transducer if you need to. Now I don't have to worry about it when I'm ripping it through slush/snow behind the quad and everyone can see the depth gauge in the shanty


----------



## mquigley69

Splinter said:


> Nothing crazy just Couldn't stand that Genz Pack...
> 
> View attachment 56917
> View attachment 56918
> 
> 
> The transducer goes in the hole up front next to the vexilar for traveling. Can fit the charger in with the cord for the transducer if you need to. Now I don't have to worry about it when I'm ripping it through slush/snow behind the quad and everyone can see the depth gauge in the shanty


Sweet idea!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TrekJeff

steelheadbio said:


> Waterproof submersible lights for smelt or crappie fishing.
> 
> Cost about $30 for the pair.
> 
> If you want to build your own, here's a parts list for 2 lights:
> 
> (Quantity) Item ~Price
> 
> (2 feet) 1 5/8 OD x 1 1/4 ID Vinyl Tube ~3.50/foot at Home Depot
> (4) 1 1/2 PVC Cleanout Plug ~1.50 ea at Home Depot
> (1) 16.4 foot SMD Waterproof Green 5050 led strip ~15.00 at Amazon
> (X) 18 ga wire for cord (whatever's cheapest!)
> (2) lead ingots (I had these already, but could use duck decoy strap weights)
> 
> Addl Supplies:
> Teflon Tape, PVC cement, Epoxy, solder, etc.
> 
> The waterproof lights are encased in the vinyl tube and capped with PVC cleanouts. The PVC glues nicely to the vinyl tube with PVC cement. Check the fit of the cleanouts over the vinyl tube while still in the store- it is a tight fit, but should go over the tube.
> 
> For the first light I made, I cut the led ribbon into 1 foot chunks and soldered all the connections back up with 18 ga wire. The thinking was that the ribbon itself would be too unweildy to manipulate in one long chunk and too rigid to flex on itself at the bends under the caps. WRONG!
> 
> For my second light I was able to wind the ribbon back and forth across itself with no problems. Either way, do what you need to do to get the strips into the tube, but keep it simple and reduce connections when possible.
> 
> I was able to fit about 8 strips (or 8 passes) in the tube before it got too tight. The math says it's possible to fit 10 (strips/passes) but only if the strips are perfectly aligned edge to edge throughout the tube.
> 
> A lead ingot sealed internally to help sink the lights. The cleanouts will allow me to add weight later if I need to.
> 
> I got lucky with the cord I'm using and found about 40 feet of 18 ga 2 stranded cord at Goodwill for 3.00. It was an electric guitar cord, nice protective rubber sheath- I just cut the stereo plugs off and was in business. The cord enters the light tube at the top of the cleanout. When the light is all but finished, pot the cord in epoxy to seal the cord pass-through. Tape up your cleanout threads and you are ready to fish.
> 
> Additional tips- I found electrical connections at the auto parts store that will mate with the battery charger connection on my Marcum LX-7. Attaching this allows me to run one light from the unit's battery.
> 
> Things I would change: I wish it was easier to perfectly align the strips in the tube so that all the leds faced out. I would have had to glue the strips to the inside of the tube and then try to solder connections up in a confined space. These will do as is!
> 
> Link for SMD leds on Amazon.com
> SUPERNIGHT (TM) SMD 5050 Green 16.4ft 5M Waterproof Led Flexible Flash Ribbon 300 Leds LED Light Strip 60Leds/M Multifunctional - Amazon.com



I like it...you mentioned being able to wrap/layer the LED strip tighter....what about using a smaller OD piece of PVC pipe...wrap the smaller piece of PCV, with the LED strip spiraling around the inner piece pipe, just make sure the total OD of the inner pipe/LEDs can fit inside the clear vinyl pipe. 3/4 OD should work


----------



## steelheadbio

TrekJeff said:


> I like it...you mentioned being able to wrap/layer the LED strip tighter....what about using a smaller OD piece of PVC pipe...wrap the smaller piece of PCV, with the LED strip spiraling around the inner piece pipe, just make sure the total OD of the inner pipe/LEDs can fit inside the clear vinyl pipe. 3/4 OD should work



Aaah! That probably would have worked. Oh well, I'm happy with these as they are. If someone else tries it, post it up here to show it off.

If the inner pipe is black pipe, it might add enough weight to sink the tube without needing the lead ingot for weight.


----------



## kb2112

*Homemade Tip Up Lights*​
Materials
Wire (free)
Tilt switches (ebay .30-.50 cents a piece)
Soldering iron or wire wrap tool 
Mini Christmas lights (who doesnt have a tangled mass of these waiting to get thrown out?)
Wire connecters (You could also spin and tin if you want)
Electrical tape 
9 volt battery connecters (Radio Shack 5/$3)
9 volt battery
Large and small binder clips
Small tie-wraps


If you setup in the dark for the morning bite, or fish into the night for the evening/night bite, these might help you out. I put reflective tape on my flags and uprights, but that only works when you shine a flashlight at them. I did this on the cheap with stuff I had lying around. 
I got my tilt switches from ebay, they arent very expensive. I used the roller bearing style as the mercury in glass didnt seem durable or a good idea. The wire I got from digging around the base of telephone poles where its used in cross boxes, and 9 volt battery snap connecters from Radio Shack.

First spin the wire to both sides of the tilt switch. This is going to go onto the flag spring. I have the large cross stick tipups, and the spring steel isnt very strong so I only used enough wire to go half way up. 



I then wrapped the bearing in electrical tape, trimmed it, and sealed the ends with the hot soldering iron. You can also use heat shrink or liquid electrical tape. Attach the small binder clip with a small tie-wrap.

Here is the fun part. There are different mini lights on the market. Some will handle the voltage with a single bulb, others will not. You just need to test them out to see what you have. If you put one bulb onto the battery, and its really bright, then you will need to use more than one bulb. For the bulbs here I had to use three bulbs. I like the three bulbs as it is more noticeable. The single bulb is nice as I could put the lights on the flag spring as its not too heavy to prevent the flag from going up, and has a higher light.
Splice one end of the lights wire at your desired length (I used about 12 inches) to one wire coming from the tilt switch, the other end of the lights wire to a wire leading to the 9 volt snap connecter. The other wire off the snap connecter to the wire off the tilt switch. Now you should have something like this:



Test before you wrap things up. Sometimes the wire connectors dont bite thru the insulation on the mini lights, so you may have to strip them first or crimp them extra hard to make solid contact. I wrapped all my splices with electrical tape to protect them. Heat shrink tubing or liquid electrical tape would work too. Attach the larger binder clip via tie-wrap or tape.



Here is your finished result:



Large binder clip on the TU upright:



Small on the flag spring:



Looks like this:



For the single bulb, I put the bulb at the top with the tilt switch just under it. It makes for a cleaner design, but puts more weight on the flag spring.

Off the Tip up:



Light on the spring:



Lights on the upright:



Its not pretty, but it works and is easily serviceable if you needed. Ive been using mine for years. I hang the battery off the upright to keep it out of the ice and snow. The 9 volt battery will keep the lights going all night, and isnt affected by the cold enough to matter. 

All totaled it probably costs under $5 to make one of these if you had to buy most of the components. Most of the stuff I just had lying around, and just ran me a couple bucks.

Hope you find it useful.


----------



## double trouble

Or you can go to wally world and buy these for 50 cents.:lol:


----------



## slowpoke

double trouble said:


> Or you can go to wally world and buy these for 50 cents.:lol:


[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carlson-Wing-Lite-Sight-Sound-Combo-Most-Innovative-Bite-Indicator-/181075107800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a28eadfd8"]Carlson Wing Lite Sight Sound Combo Most Innovative Bite Indicator | eBay[/ame]


----------



## kb2112

If only mine did. They carry little to no ice fishing stuff here in NY


----------



## kb2112

Here is my lantern bucket I use it for night fishing, and on cold days for warming my hands.





I lined the interior with flashing to reflect the heat off the plastic, and light out the front. I had to put a support in the front for strength as it was listing forward as I sat on it. The sides of the window are reinforced by wood strips for the same reason. Im only 200 pounds, so your build may vary.

I cut the top off a second bucket and bolted it into another bucket to give it added height for comfort (long legs). The lantern sits in the bottom of the bucket, surrounded by a cut out bottom of yet another bucket for stability to prevent it from sliding around. It is raised up to surround the fuel tank. (I had lots of buckets sitting around). As you can see the top is hung off a clip to prevent lantern tip overs.



The seat consists of a rectangular piece of plywood with the corners rounded off, and 2X3s cut and attached to sit inside the top of the bucket, and lock it in place. I covered the bottom with flashing to prevent burning. Between the 2X3s, I placed another piece of flashing to channel the heat out to warm my hands over. The extended wood shelf/seat is also a nice place to put things down while retying. 





 



The only changes I made to the Coleman lantern is that I removed the glass dome, and replaced it with a screen (off Amazon). I did this should any water splash on the glass, it would shatter. 

Its a little heavy because of the wood, and ugly, but its works. There are a few things that I would change, but most of them are just refinement issues. 

If you build one, please let me know how it turns out. Im always looking to improve things.

Thanks


----------



## eyepod

Save yourself some headaches, Cheap lure wraps, Triple fold some A-foil, Works great..


----------



## WHITE BEAR

Not fancy but it works.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zer0

I was gifted a new clam style shack this year (shappel dx3000) to replace my aging viking. Not being one to let something go to waste, I converted my viking to a flip over shack. List of build materials, 12x14 heavy poly tarp $22, screws and hardware >$10, galvanized L brackets $10, conduit >$10, plastic water piping $8. Everything else was materials on hand in the garage. I'm pleased with the final product, it has a much lighter weight than the commercial 1 man flipovers, and requires much less effort to pull over this deep snow we have had. It does not sink down into the snow, nor does it build up and plow, this is due to the weight distribution being at the back, which lets the nose easily get on top of the snow without breaking through the crust. There is significant light penetration, this is the only draw back thus far. I still have one more floor section from the old viking that I am planning to convert to another flip over, this time using a current style canvas material, and metal for the risers.


----------



## fishoholic87

Just a few things I have thrown together


----------



## Jeepfisherman

Bump... Looks like it's been a while on this thread. I call her Goldie. This rod is good luck. Shot the deer myself, drank the Crown myself (the ferrule is a crown royal cap) and broke the old fly rod tip myself. Turned it all into a pretty cool piece of mojo. Good conversation starter.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Jeepfisherman said:


> Bump... Looks like it's been a while on this thread. I call her Goldie. This rod is good luck. Shot the deer myself, drank the Crown myself (the ferrule is a crown royal cap) and broke the old fly rod tip myself. Turned it all into a pretty cool piece of mojo. Good conversation starter.
> View attachment 198388


I like it!


----------



## Phoolish

Jeepfisherman said:


> Bump... Looks like it's been a while on this thread. I call her Goldie. This rod is good luck. Shot the deer myself, drank the Crown myself (the ferrule is a crown royal cap) and broke the old fly rod tip myself. Turned it all into a pretty cool piece of mojo. Good conversation starter.
> View attachment 198388


 i will have to make myself one of these


----------



## Phoolish

here is a rough draft of a shelf i want to make for my flip shanty. it will sit on the bars that support the seat with elastic tie downs. the holes in the left view are for zip zingers to attach tools. the big hole is a cupholder but im going to have to center it so its not in the way of the tie downs. going to measure everything tonight so i can figure out the true size. making it out of plexy so its light


----------



## Mr. Botek

Stopped by TSC today for dog food.
Am I the only one looking at this as a ready made ice sled? Its light, sets snug in frame. Add a cheap man's tow bar and seems like a no brainer behind a quad to haul all your gear.


----------



## jumbojake

Mr. Botek said:


> Stopped by TSC today for dog food.
> Am I the only one looking at this as a ready made ice sled? Its light, sets snug in frame. Add a cheap man's tow bar and seems like a no brainer behind a quad to haul all your gear.


Yur talking about dat red round one, for 239 right captain lol


----------



## Mr. Botek

jumbojake said:


> Yur talking about dat red round one, for 239 right captain lol


Umm...yeah. Lol! It's your classic rolling chassis design.


----------



## jumbojake

Mr. Botek said:


> Umm...yeah. Lol! It's your classic rolling chassis design.


It would be badd ass doe captain,if she was elevated on some solid welded design with skis of some sort.and in close the round frame with shanty material, or weather prof canvas.little heat in dare good to go ehhkina like a heavy duty version of dat bay runner,but round and solid no ice anchors required loljust pull up and fash.have seen many versions at simcoe and Mitchells bayway lighter in design doe lol:0


----------



## Denver

Any one know if there is ice on the west Michigan lake's


----------



## Zgrantw




----------



## BUGBOAT

I like it. What are the orange clips that hold the tip section?


----------



## Zgrantw

I took them off this Celsius bucket seat from meijer that I modified.


----------



## BigJoe90

Zgrantw said:


> I took them off this Celsius bucket seat from meijer that I modified.


How's that seat fit in your bucket? I thinking of getting it but the last half seat I got kept popping off and not connecting right.


----------



## Zgrantw

Not very good kept popping off and was over sized I couldnt use the bucket handle so I took it apart cut the foam down and used a bucket lid and piece of plywood to basically down size it works perfect now.


----------



## tipupking87

Didn't make but a nice base to play with. Got this grate at menards for 2 $ legs fold up and fits over top of the heater to


----------



## moosecat

Mr. Botek said:


> Stopped by TSC today for dog food.
> Am I the only one looking at this as a ready made ice sled? Its light, sets snug in frame. Add a cheap man's tow bar and seems like a no brainer behind a quad to haul all your gear.


It's awful shallow.


----------



## syonker

moosecat said:


> It's awful shallow.


Take it to a canvas shop & have a cover made for it to keep gear inside when traveling.


----------



## wetline005

In my several years of ice fishing I haven't been able to come up with a way for me to secure rods in my trap without a tangled mess. I've tried the sleeves, soft cases and even installed rod holders. With the tips facing up I've always caught them on the top flipping the top open. Here is my latest. I started with 1 1/4 pvc of course. I the. Cut the slot for the reel to nestle in. I discovered as the rod slid down the tube the line in between the spoil and the first eyelet would tighten. I then cut a groove further down the pipe to add relief for the line. I also painted the pipe black and used blue plasti dip to cushion the reel. This is easily removable....the rods will remain in the tubes and it will ride in the truck. The trap opens and closes without catching the holders. This just might work. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## BigJoe90

I've been meaning to post this for a while. My dad made me and my brother in law an ice rod out of an older 8 point rack he had laying around.


----------



## newaygogeorge

View attachment 202301


Jeepfisherman said:


> Bump... Looks like it's been a while on this thread. I call her Goldie. This rod is good luck. Shot the deer myself, drank the Crown myself (the ferrule is a crown royal cap) and broke the old fly rod tip myself. Turned it all into a pretty cool piece of mojo. Good conversation starter.
> View attachment 198388


Thanks Jeepfisherman you inspired me


----------



## flatbedspecial22

Made this today. Proper height to use as a bench in my shapel. Sled sits in it & the rope attached to the sled is what's used to pull it.


----------



## flatbedspecial22

Painted.... Weighs 12 lbs


----------



## Jekquist

flatbedspecial22 said:


> Made this today. Proper height to use as a bench in my shapel. Sled sits in it & the rope attached to the sled is what's used to pull it.



Nice I just did this. Since the ski's where free. Collapsible so it fits in my car easy, yet wider to help the high cog. This is my cousins sled. Mine is wider to help support the suitcase shanty I have. Should be finishing it up today.


----------



## mtrop

Don't know if this has been posted here before, I fish from a hub and those ice anchors are a pita some times ,so I welded a nut on top and use my impact driver, so much faster and easier on the hands


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy

mtrop said:


> Don't know if this has been posted here before, I fish from a hub and those ice anchors are a pita some times ,so I welded a nut on top and use my impact driver, so much faster and easier on the hands
> View attachment 202686
> View attachment 202687


I have been using my drill/impact for years ive used a socket that i slotted to go over anchor but was a pain kept slipping off center and wobbling so i switched to 8in lag bolts and have been using them for 7 years now


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes

mtrop said:


> Don't know if this has been posted here before, I fish from a hub and those ice anchors are a pita some times ,so I welded a nut on top and use my impact driver, so much faster and easier on the hands
> View attachment 202686
> View attachment 202687


One nice thing about this as opposed to the lagbolt is u can take them out by hand if u want or need to


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy

Smokin-the-eyes said:


> One nice thing about this as opposed to the lagbolt is u can take them out by hand if u want or need to


Very true! Never been in a situation where i needed remove by hand but anything can go wrong. I still have all my original anchors gonna try welding a nut to them.


----------



## having fun

Mounted a shanty on the side of my argo


----------



## ghenige

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> Very true! Never been in a situation where i needed remove by hand but anything can go wrong. I still have all my original anchors gonna try welding a nut to them.



http://www.amazon.com/Gator-Grip-ETC-200MO-Universal-Socket/dp/B000065CJ8

Wonder if this would work, no welding required. Anyone use one before?


----------



## Burksee

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> Very true! Never been in a situation where i needed remove by hand but anything can go wrong. I still have all my original anchors gonna try welding a nut to them.


If you've already got them go ahead and weld a 9/16 or 5/8 nut on the handle. I've seen it done and it works great!


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy

Burksee said:


> If you've already got them go ahead and weld a 9/16 or 5/8 nut on the handle. I've seen it done and it works great!


Yup i still got them. I have had 4 diff hubs i saved all the anchors so i have a nice supply of them. Prolly use 5/8 cuz thats the size socket i use on the bolts. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Milbo

Saw this on an Alberta thread. Guess you can cook dogs without risk of fire.


----------



## Milbo

View attachment 204892
View attachment 204893
Worth showing again. Folger's plastic coffee can painted black for glare and snow guard.


----------



## Yankeefisherman

Very simple rack for the back of the sled to hold the auger motor (padded inside to reduce bouncing) - and a slightly modified gun rack for the blade - had to add the aluminum riser to clear the hood with a 10" blade


----------



## Jeepfisherman

newaygogeorge said:


> View attachment 202301
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeepfisherman you inspired me
> 
> View attachment 202294
> View attachment 202302


Looks good newaygogeorge! Not sure how I missed this last season. I'm already trolling the ice pages anxiously awaiting winter, and finally caught your post. How'd she work for ya last year?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI




----------



## Ralph Smith

STEINFISHSKI said:


> View attachment 233070


Dam, you need a bigger sled...lol...i don't see any room for food and beer!


----------



## 6Speed

STEINFISHSKI said:


> View attachment 233070


Cool setup but if you ever turn it over it'll take an hour to pick up. Better hope there's not a wind...

I think you did a fine job and I zoomed in and looked close too!


----------



## newaygogeorge

No problem, while hanging in my deer stand caught your reply. The handle worked better than I expected it won't be my last build thinking about making them as Christmas gifts. Thank you for the inspirational idea 



Jeepfisherman said:


> Looks good newaygogeorge! Not sure how I missed this last season. I'm already trolling the ice pages anxiously awaiting winter, and finally caught your post. How'd she work for ya last year?


----------



## scooter_trasher

MattyP said:


> Here is some mods I made for my Jet Sled. I was getting tired of dragging it across trails and gravel paths that did not have any snow on it due to the wind. It cost about $100.00 and a few hours in the garage. Now it feels like there is nothing back there when I am pulling it. I bought all my supplies at Lowes. I also made it so you can remove all 4 wheels if you need to.
> View attachment 293195
> View attachment 293196
> View attachment 293197
> View attachment 293199


25 bucks a wheel is a bit steep,you may save quite a bit on the wheels at harbor freight







https://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-solid-rubber-tire-42427.html


----------



## Lever4ever

MattyP said:


> Here is some mods I made for my Jet Sled. I was getting tired of dragging it across trails and gravel paths that did not have any snow on it due to the wind. It cost about $100.00 and a few hours in the garage. Now it feels like there is nothing back there when I am pulling it. I bought all my supplies at Lowes. I also made it so you can remove all 4 wheels if you need to.
> View attachment 293195
> View attachment 293196
> View attachment 293197
> View attachment 293199


Matty,
Like your design, this made me think, I have something similar in my garage right now that been there for years unused. I'll let you know if it works before going into details :bouncy:

I'll make one suggestion, carry extra pins/washers for the wheels, I have a deer hauling cart that uses the same pins, granted there are branches etc. never fails I lose one. :irked:

Tom


----------



## scooter_trasher

A smitty sled with retractable wheels is nice


----------



## lmholmes11

I'm having trouble seeing some pictures on this thread. Some I can see, others I can't. Anybody have any ideas why? I have an Android


----------



## Jhnd121

lmholmes11 said:


> I'm having trouble seeing some pictures on this thread. Some I can see, others I can't. Anybody have any ideas why? I have an Android


What way are you viewing the discussion boards? If you are using outdoor hub or whatever it is called, try tapatalk. I had the same issue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmholmes11

Yeah I'm using outdoor hub. I'll try tap talk. Thanks


----------



## lmholmes11

Yup it worked!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyP

Lever4ever said:


> Matty,
> Like your design, this made me think, I have something similar in my garage right now that been there for years unused. I'll let you know if it works before going into details :bouncy:
> 
> I'll make one suggestion, carry extra pins/washers for the wheels, I have a deer hauling cart that uses the same pins, granted there are branches etc. never fails I lose one. :irked:
> 
> Tom


Thanks, that is a good tip to keep in mind


----------



## MattyP

scooter_trasher said:


> 25 bucks a wheel is a bit steep,you may save quite a bit on the wheels at harbor freight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-solid-rubber-tire-42427.html


Yes, I looked at Harbor Fake and the store nearest me did not have enough in stock at the store. I did not end up buying the $25 a piece wheels from Lowes. I went with the $8 or $10 ones. The other money spent was on the bushings,pins,rods,washers,drill bits and gromets. Thanks for the money saving heads up though.


----------



## scooter_trasher

My newest next project,for when the snowmobile isn't allowed or doesn't make sense, sled tug ,pulling the snowblower attachment off, for this year, already has a spot for my hitch/ ad a chair, morph into 5hp mobility scooter this summer, need to fix the ground clearance problem , may put 8x23x11.5 wheels & tires on it I have laying around, think skid steer ice fishing barstool racer, I have an 8 hp 6 speed in my garage I used to move my 4000 lb half ton pick up back & forth in the driveway with, when I did the snow, 







here's a snowblower pulling a sulky


----------



## dreamweaver22

I have a Shappell FX200 flip, and even if there is only 6 inches of snow it seems to be brutal to drag on its own, then toss a power auger in there its miserable. Anyone have the same problem with that shanty or any ideas?


----------



## Burksee

dreamweaver22 said:


> I have a Shappell FX200 flip, and even if there is only 6 inches of snow it seems to be brutal to drag on its own, then toss a power auger in there its miserable. Anyone have the same problem with that shanty or any ideas?


Search this site for related threads and also GOOGLE for SMITTY SLED!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

dreamweaver22 said:


> I have a Shappell FX200 flip, and even if there is only 6 inches of snow it seems to be brutal to drag on its own, then toss a power auger in there its miserable. Anyone have the same problem with that shanty or any ideas?


I have a two man, Fish Trap flip over. They key to pulling it easier is to spread out the weight. I always put my auger in a Jet Sled along with bait and some other stuff. If I'm alone, I tie the jet sled to the Fish Trap and tow them with a deer dragging harness around my shoulders, which also helps a lot. If I'm fishing with someone else, then they pull the Jet Sled.


----------



## Sturat

I always seem to have issues trying to search these forums...I did a Google search though and found this. Looks handy, I'm also interested in an easier way to drag everything. 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/smitty-sled.488832/page-4


----------



## Gillgitter

dreamweaver22 said:


> I have a Shappell FX200 flip, and even if there is only 6 inches of snow it seems to be brutal to drag on its own, then toss a power auger in there its miserable. Anyone have the same problem with that shanty or any ideas?


Smitty sled my man.......


----------



## Ralph Smith

dreamweaver22 said:


> I have a Shappell FX200 flip, and even if there is only 6 inches of snow it seems to be brutal to drag on its own, then toss a power auger in there its miserable. Anyone have the same problem with that shanty or any ideas?


The smitty sleds as they call them, help a lot if you get them high enough to get your stuff on top the snow. If snow is too deep, you'll still drag some. They can be made as simple or as fancy as you want. Just plain old conduit works good also ...


----------



## scooter_trasher

dreamweaver22 said:


> I have a Shappell FX200 flip, and even if there is only 6 inches of snow it seems to be brutal to drag on its own, then toss a power auger in there its miserable. Anyone have the same problem with that shanty or any ideas?


Rule number one I don't pull anything by hand except the tab on my beer 
I even have a fish winch for my fishing pole , I think they call it a reel


----------



## scooter_trasher

I haven't looked through everything in a while , so forgive me if this is a repost, Mac Daddy battery box


----------



## scooter_trasher

all season auger & gun rack , cause we saw Reindeer games too
https://www.icefishingequipment.net/shop/ice-travel/3-1-season-carrier-mount/


----------



## kisherfisher

Trophy Specialist said:


> I have a two man, Fish Trap flip over. They key to pulling it easier is to spread out the weight. I always put my auger in a Jet Sled along with bait and some other stuff. If I'm alone, I tie the jet sled to the Fish Trap and tow them with a deer dragging harness around my shoulders, which also helps a lot. If I'm fishing with someone else, then they pull the Jet Sled.


i strap two four inch diameter pvc with elbows up front , to my clam 1500. like you said displace the weight .glides over the snow.the pipes are approx 5 ft long.


----------



## Kennybks

scooter_trasher said:


> I haven't looked through everything in a while , so forgive me if this is a repost, Mac Daddy battery box


I hadn't seen this, but did a simplistic form of this with mostly things I had in stock.

Used a vexilar 7.2amp battery inside a lunch bag. Lined with two wood ends and some polly-plastic sides for stability. 

Works great for charging phones, anything that accepts a cigarette lighter plug.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Snow dog thingy on the cheap, just use old snowmobile tunnel , track & jackshaft , put on a 5hp & torque converter, handle bars


----------



## Worm Dunker

This is not in invention idea but I just started putting my change in a can so when ice shows start I will have some extra mad money to spend more ice tackle I don't need


----------



## SpoolsNFools

I picked up a 1 man flip and I'm gonna make a box to keep the battery warm and I installed a 2 port lighter plug so I can charge my phone and power a fan that I plan to attach with Velcro to exhaust out 1 of the vents..I'm thinking of installing a led strip . But for now I mounted a headlamp that's very bright and runs off 1 AA


----------



## SpoolsNFools

SpoolsNFools said:


> I picked up a 1 man flip and I'm gonna make a box to keep the battery warm and I installed a 2 port lighter plug so I can charge my phone and power a fan that I plan to attach with Velcro to exhaust out 1 of the vents..I'm thinking of installing a led strip . But for now I mounted a headlamp that's very bright and runs off 1 AA


It's a small computer fan by the way


----------



## homebrew87

** pictures uploaded a little goofy **

Here are a few of the modifications i have done this year while waiting for ice.

Third picture is some 1/4 inch x 1.25 ring bolts attached through the front lip of my flip then bent to the proper angle. I put one on each side of the one man tub to use for dead sticking or for retying.

First picture is 1x1/2x1 pvc tee attached to seat back for rod storage. I cut the bottom down for clearance under seat and sanded the 1/2 inch side down on an angle to get the rod tips leaning back a little bit then glued in a sliver of 1/2 inch pipe and secured with a washer and screw on inside of 1/2 inch branch.

Second picture is some led self adheisive strip i had laying around. I think this will give me enough light to see rod tip at night without ruining night vision. It runs off the flasher battery and has a toggle switch mounted through the handle.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Very nice


----------



## fishbuster

homebrew87 said:


> ** pictures uploaded a little goofy **
> 
> Here are a few of the modifications i have done this year while waiting for ice.
> 
> Third picture is some 1/4 inch x 1.25 ring bolts attached through the front lip of my flip then bent to the proper angle. I put one on each side of the one man tub to use for dead sticking or for retying.
> 
> First picture is 1x1/2x1 pvc tee attached to seat back for rod storage. I cut the bottom down for clearance under seat and sanded the 1/2 inch side down on an angle to get the rod tips leaning back a little bit then glued in a sliver of 1/2 inch pipe and secured with a washer and screw on inside of 1/2 inch branch.
> 
> Second picture is some led self adheisive strip i had laying around. I think this will give me enough light to see rod tip at night without ruining night vision. It runs off the flasher battery and has a toggle switch mounted through the handle.
> View attachment 348139
> View attachment 348139
> View attachment 348141


Like to see a picture of your seat. Looks like a well thought out fish house. Really would like to see pictures of whole rig.


----------



## homebrew87

fishbuster said:


> Like to see a picture of your seat. Looks like a well thought out fish house. Really would like to see pictures of whole rig.


Thanks. Its a constant work in progress. Ill get some pictures of the whole thing tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## homebrew87

Ok so here is my whole setup. 

One man clam that is older than dirt. I have lower back problems so i ditched the folding chair and mounted a stadium seat on some scrap lumber. Was going to build a aluminum tube frame but havent gotten there yet. 
Double cup holder for drinks and a tupperware that holds bait containers and misc. 
I built a 2 piece wind brace out of pvc that stores under the seat. 
2 rod holders mounted on the back of the seat board as seen in the post above.
Tackle bag sits under seat and can be accessed through gap in front of seat.
I keep 3 rods rigged up in the bucket and my rod case with 6-10 more and tip up and jaw jacker under/ behind seat.
I use a lantern for heat/light.

The sled was designed so i can fish with the shanty up or down. With the shanty on the sled its at a much more comfortable height for me and i can flip it down for privacy if on a hot bite or to get out of the wind. The shanty slides off the back of the frame onto the ice if i need to snow it in for really cold or windy days. The frame is made out of 1.25 inch conduit and fits snugly between the sides of the shanty tub and the lip of the tub. The tow rope goes under the front bar and keeps everything locked together. The cross bar in the back keeps it from flexing and lays right on the bottom of the tub under the seat to relieve stress off the lip of the shanty tub.
I am going to change the rope to 2 carabiners attached to stainless steel eye bolts so it can be detached for rescue if needed. Its almost 30 ft long total and i think would work well.

Since i bought a good ice suit and baffin boots most days i just fish with the run and gun pail.

The bucket is just a 2.5 gallon drywall bucket in the top of a 7 gallon. 2-3 rods and a scoop and the flasher goes in the top bucket with room for fish in the bottom one. I usually dont even bring an auger. Just a spud during early ice to test ice. I just hop around in open/ abandoned holes and find that i catch more fish when i stay on the run. I added the strap so i can toss it over the shoulder and move around hands free. I have a old head lamp glued on the side for some extra light and for charging lures.

Sorry for being so long winded,
I hope this gives you all some ideas. Good luck this season be safe!







View attachment 348807









Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishbuster

Nice! Thanks! Enjoyed your write-up. Not sure about your bucket. Is it 1 inside the other, with the shoulder strap to keep it together? ?


----------



## homebrew87

fishbuster said:


> Nice! Thanks! Enjoyed your write-up. Not sure about your bucket. Is it 1 inside the other, with the shoulder strap to keep it together? ?


Yes. Flasher goes in top white bucket, that bucket goes into the orange 7 gallon. The shoulder strap is on the 7 gallon pail. There is about 12 inches of deadspace in the bottom of the orange bucket for fish.


----------



## Ralph Smith

homebrew87 said:


> Yes. Flasher goes in top white bucket, that bucket goes into the orange 7 gallon. The shoulder strap is on the 7 gallon pail. There is about 12 inches of deadspace in the bottom of the orange bucket for fish.


Just in case you catch too many fish for that bucket, carry a plastic bag, or better yet, an empty beet or corn bag from deer season to put your fish in,then lay in bottom of shanty. Works good to keep them from freezing and slime out of shanty.  Looks like you got a good setup also.


----------



## hawgeye

Ralph Smith said:


> Just in case you catch too many fish for that bucket, carry a plastic bag, or better yet, an empty beet or corn bag from deer season to put your fish in,then lay in bottom of shanty. Works good to keep them from freezing and slime out of shanty.  Looks like you got a good setup also.


My favorite thing to say/here on the radio while walkeye fishing is "one in the bag"!!!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hawgeye

hawgeye said:


> My favorite thing to say/here on the radio while walkeye fishing is "one in the bag"!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Snake-eyes!









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith

hawgeye said:


> My favorite thing to say/here on the radio while walkeye fishing is "one in the bag"!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I leave them on the ice in my shanty until leaving, then in the bag. But to keep them from moving around, I got one of those long handled big scoopers, and a couple bashes to their head, their fins quiver a little, and their done moving for the day.


----------



## Buddwiser

Ralph Smith said:


> I leave them on the ice in my shanty until leaving, then in the bag. But to keep them from moving around, I got one of those long handled big scoopers, and a couple bashes to their head, their fins quiver a little, and their done moving for the day.


I started using those bags you can find at Meijer that keeps things cold. They act like a cooler does. The fish won't freeze in them and theres no place for them to be flopping around.


----------



## fishbuster

I pack them in a bucket or outside with slush from my auger hole. I like them a little less than frozen. I think they clean easier. When they come out of the slush they seem super fresh & firm. Makes me hungry just talking about them


----------



## fishbuster

homebrew87 said:


> Yes. Flasher goes in top white bucket, that bucket goes into the orange 7 gallon. The shoulder strap is on the 7 gallon pail. There is about 12 inches of deadspace in the bottom of the orange bucket for fish.


Ok I've got the bucket idea. Now, how did you attach the PVC rod holders. I get the hole drilled from the outside to allow the screw to be put threw, but the fitting that is attached to the wood, what did you do to get a solid attachment. The hole seems to be1/2 ". What takes up the space around the screw so it is tight. Do you get my question ??


----------



## homebrew87

fishbuster said:


> Ok I've got the bucket idea. Now, how did you attach the PVC rod holders. I get the hole drilled from the outside to allow the screw to be put threw, but the fitting that is attached to the wood, what did you do to get a solid attachment. The hole seems to be1/2 ". What takes up the space around the screw so it is tight. Do you get my question ??


Ok so i hope this picture makes sence of it. I glued in a piece of 1/2 inch pipe into the tee to create a shoulder to put a fender washer against. Then ran screw through the hole you see into the wood. The screw sits far enough into the branch portion of the tee that it cant make contact or damage the rod handle.

The rod holders in my pail are held on with #10x 1/2 bolts and nylock nuts with a tapered head so they snug up flush with the inside of the pipe and also cant damage rod.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishfoote

TK81 said:


> 4' of cable isn't going to get you very deep. Or am I missing something.
> 
> I sometimes get a last light bull gill bite above the weeds in 6 or 8 feet or water, but other than this application, I don't think it would be very useful.


----------



## Fishfoote

Anything that gets me below the surface is helpful. Probably more helpful is the side view. Finding good pockets in weed beds really helps. $25 tackle box item is worth the risk.


----------



## FishinB4Work

Bradley Morris said:


> Let me know how that works I have the same set up and was wondering how well it would work compared to buying an actual ice transducer.


It was ok... The flasher was great for finding depth, fish, and showing the water temp. But my conduit was getting in the way. So I drilled a hole Right next to it to jig in and couldn't see my lure on the flasher. It's definitely helpful but I might spend the 100 bucks and get the ice transducer. Then I won't have to take everything off my boat.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bradley Morris

FishinB4Work said:


> It was ok... The flasher was great for finding depth, fish, and showing the water temp. But my conduit was getting in the way. So I drilled a hole Right next to it to jig in and couldn't see my lure on the flasher. It's definitely helpful but I might spend the 100 bucks and get the ice transducer. Then I won't have to take everything off my boat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks for letting me know. I was debating buying the extra transducer. Based on your experience as well I might as well just buy the extra one as well so that I don't have to mess with anything.


----------



## perchjerker

I just found some old skis in a garage sale cut them down then bolted them to my jet sled. I have another set for my fish trap if I ever get around to doing it


----------



## Smallie12

double trouble said:


> PVC does not work well. In cold weather it will crack .
> U.S. Plastic Corp.® carries an excellent selection of UHMW sheet, UHMW rod and UHMW shapes. UHMW is ultra high molecular weight (UHMW) polyethylene bar that has exceptionally high abrasion and impact resistance properties. It will outwear all other materials, including metals, nylons, urethanes and fluoroplastics. In corrosion resistance, it has the same qualities of other polyethylene plastics. UHMW resists wear, friction and corrosion and thus it cuts maintenance costs, energy consumption and extends equipment life. Applications for UHMW materials include guide rails, wear plates, rollers, conveyor augers, bin and hopper lines, chutes, bearings, bushings and gears.
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=868&parentcatid=795
> Find a plastics distributor in your area and see if they sell scraps .


Spot on! I used that stuff on the bottom of my runners and it looks brand new after a few seasons and it's seen plenty of cement, rocks, jagged ice, dirt, etc. The material is self lubricating as they describe it and it sort of feels waxy all the time. On ice, you don't even realize you got 100lbs or more in a sled behind you even in some snow back as long as your runners are high enough to not be plowing it with the bottom of the sled. It isn't cheap but will last forever. I think I paid $45 or so for a two 5'x2"x1/2" (LxWxthickness). I even just took it off my old runners for my old smitty and put it on runners I attached to the bottom of my new sled using the same countersunk drill holes from before. Great stuff.


----------



## malidewd

Everything fits inside the cooler. Unit is mounted to the tray/divider that comes with it. Works great for in the shack and hole hoppin.




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 83mulligan

Got tired of my vexilar ducer always falling out of the holder and banging around so I used some silicone rubber and made a retainer for it. I had some two part so I poured it with the transducer in place, demolded (not sure if thats a word), trimmed it so the ducer came out easier and then shot a couple screws through bottom of plastic to secure the silicone. Works great and now I don't have to worry about damaging my transducer.


----------



## JoeLansing

Would one of these goofy spring loaded rod holders work as a hook setting tip up with a short rod? I've already got a couple of them. The spring is super strong. I want to give it a shot. They work great bank fishing for cats.
- Joe


----------



## Pier2pier

FishinB4Work said:


> It was ok... The flasher was great for finding depth, fish, and showing the water temp. But my conduit was getting in the way. So I drilled a hole Right next to it to jig in and couldn't see my lure on the flasher.


I use a lowrance 4 HDI. The ice-ducer's cable jacket is more pliable than the standard transducer cable. Which helps keep it flexible in the cold. I'm guessing all the brands do the same. The cable is also way shorter. Even with the ice-ducer there are days when I can't track my jig. I usually have to fiddle with the sensitivity. But it may be the proximity of the battery to the unit. I've considered making a pvc arm to mount the unit and keep it off the ground.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy

For finding bottom temperature I have use a fish hawk Td. Yes it made a difference and improved my ice fishing on Saginaw bay for walleye.


----------



## Ray L

I think I have you all beat. Maybe. I made a devise that automatically jigs a fishing rod and a rattle reel. I programed a micro processor to control an arm to jig the lure. It has 2 programs. The first is for pan fish. It mimics a friend of mine jigging action for crappies. He once held the MN record for largest crappie through the ice. The second program nails Walleyes! It does not set the hook like a Jawa kernel. It attracts the fish and you set the hook and play the fish. I am very proud of it. It is a father son very small business. If you are curious go to smartjigfishing.com I think the people here like to make cool things. These are cool things. Thanks


----------



## Pier2pier

I know it's early, but I am planning ahead for once. I have wanted to build a waterproof battery box since I bought a fish finder for my kayak and ice fishing. That's probably been 9+ years. 

Anyway, I found a waterproof box that is the right size and price. I decided to add USB and a cigarette lighter port so I can charge the family's cell phones when camping. Some hole cutting / drilling / trimming, a bit of silicone and a few rivets later, here it is.

I can run the fish finder or charge the battery with the SAE / Trailer plug. I could even add a solar panel in time. All in all I am diggin it.


----------



## syonker

As the Dewalt drill is already going along for ice stakes, I purchased this USB adapter that slides over the drill battery to power my windbreak’s LED lights, Tactacam & to charge my phone.
















DEWALT 12V/20V MAX* USB Charger, Tool Only (DCB090) - Cordless Tool Battery Packs - Amazon.com


DEWALT 12V/20V MAX* USB Charger, Tool Only (DCB090) - Cordless Tool Battery Packs - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## double trouble

SUPER GLUE CIGARETTE REPAIRS PLASTIC . I AM SURE YOU CAN THINK OF SOMETHING THAT NEEDS FIXING THIS WAY FROM SLEDS TO RODS .


----------



## jimbo

seen the same thing using baking powder and super glue


----------



## double trouble

Baking powder does not have the same resin effect as ash . Ash gets more like J.B. weld . it can be drilled and tapped easier and holds more pressure . 
Baking powder is more like resin glue. It cracks out easier .


----------

